# Let's see some Jeeps!



## John Cooper

I know @hopper has one who else does????


----------



## John Cooper

Here's mine!!


----------



## creekrunner

I learned to drive when I was 12 in my Daddy’s’48 CJ-2 Willys and have loved them ever since. I’ve had this ’85 CJ-7 since 1990


----------



## hopper

here is my money pit. Work in process.


----------



## tr21

here's my 97 tj aint nothing special but will go anywhere. little 2.5 wont even spin the tires in mud but keeps on going. if i could just keep the instrument cluster working


----------



## tr21

i like yours there hopper. wish i had a 6cyl but only gave 3200 for mine with 96k miles and in good shape. a little more power sure would be nice up here in the mountains. does good down south on the flat land though.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

creekrunner said:


> I learned to drive when I was 12 in my Daddy’s’48 CJ-2 Willys and have loved them ever since. I’ve had this ’85 CJ-7 since 1990



I had an '84 CJ-7 during college...it was a great vehicle...enjoyed that immensely while I was in college and after for a while...wish I had kept it...about to buy another one!


----------



## hopper

tr21 said:


> i like yours there hopper. wish i had a 6cyl but only gave 3200 for mine with 96k miles and in good shape. a little more power sure would be nice up here in the mountains. does good down south on the flat land though.


A re gear may help you out with that. Those 4 bangers are pretty unstoppable on the trail.


----------



## hopper

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I had an '84 CJ-7 during college...it was a great vehicle...enjoyed that immensely while I was in college and after for a while...wish I had kept it...about to buy another one!


Hard to get away from em once you had one.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

hopper said:


> A re gear may help you out with that. Those 4 bangers are pretty unstoppable on the trail.



Yep the 4 cyl with a Weber carb in 4 low was a crawler...


----------



## hopper

Nice. What are we looking at CJ. YJ ??


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

hopper said:


> Nice. What are we looking at CJ. YJ ??



Front and rear leaf springs, narrower track and higher I'd guess CJ vs. YJ but could be wrong...would need a better shot of the front to know...


----------



## hopper

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Front and rear leaf springs, narrower track and higher I'd guess CJ vs. YJ but could be wrong...would need a better shot of the front to know...


Ageed. Blurry on my phone when I pan in. Looks like a nice build.


----------



## John Cooper

Bunch of nice Jeeps on here!!!!!!


----------



## deerslayer357

95 6cyl 4.0L 
Needs a new top and some love


----------



## tree cutter 08

Couple of old cj's I restored. White one is a 80 with a built 360 and orange is a 75 with a built 304.


----------



## Jeepnfish




----------



## John Cooper

Lots of nice Jeeps here!


----------



## SGADawg

UGA TOO '93 YJ. 3" lift, 33" tires, 4.0 HO in-line 6, Aussie Lockers, Posi-lock front axle, Warn 9500ti winch.


----------



## Red dirt clod

2003 Jeep X owned for a little over 10 years, 77,000 miles. Totally stock withe 4.0 inline 6. New Coopers, shocks, front brake calipers .


----------



## John Cooper

@hopper needs to post more pictures of his, I understand it's kinda taking on a new stance!!!


----------



## turkeykirk

Here’s my hunting vehicle. 1995 YJ Wrangler. All I need.


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> @hopper needs to post more pictures of his, I understand it's kinda taking on a new stance!!!


Its comming along. Thanks for the recommendation on the trac bar. Saved a ton vs Currie or JKS I was able to buy both front and rear?? hopefully arriving today. I think I am set up pretty darn good for 33s now after I burn through the 32s.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> View attachment 1045190View attachment 1045191View attachment 1045192Its comming along. Thanks for the recommendation on the trac bar. Saved a ton vs Currie or JKS I was able to buy both front and rear?? hopefully arriving today. I think I am set up pretty darn good for 33s now after I burn through the 32s.


Good deal!!

I just received my crown heavy duty steering upgrade!! Now to get it installed!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Good deal!!
> 
> I just received my crown heavy duty steering upgrade!! Now to get it installed!


That's Awsome John. Definitely a smart upgrade. I ended up getting the Currie steering at dealer cost, but had Crown on my radar before the deal.


----------



## longbowdave1

2011 JK. 214,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

This one used to be mine.

I still get to drive it (occasionally).

Eta - need to find a pic after the 4" lift and new tires.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> That's Awsome John. Definitely a smart upgrade. I ended up getting the Currie steering at dealer cost, but had Crown on my radar before the deal.


I am going to do the install tomorrow if all goes well!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> 2011 JK. 214,000 miles and still going strong.View attachment 1045225


Sweet Jeep Dave, also get job on the camper!!


----------



## HughW2

Tree cutter,
that orange one is really nice!
Really, really nice.  Takes me back to h.s., best friend had one just like it.
We drove it pretty hard and only got it stuck once in a deep mud hole. Our fault.


----------



## longbowdave1

John Cooper said:


> Sweet Jeep Dave, also get job on the camper!!


Thanks John. I really enjoy driving the Jeep.  Bowhunting this weekend with the Jeep and the teardrop camper.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks John. I really enjoy driving the Jeep.  Bowhunting this weekend with the Jeep and the teardrop camper.View attachment 1045663View attachment 1045664


My Jeep is my daily driver!! 80 miles round trip to work 5 days a week. Once I get the new steering upgrade done, and new tires I will probably look for another cheap something to drive. Ha ha


----------



## longbowdave1

John Cooper said:


> My Jeep is my daily driver!! 80 miles round trip to work 5 days a week. Once I get the new steering upgrade done, and new tires I will probably look for another cheap something to drive. Ha ha


Yep. Me too. New front end parts, plugs and wires, new coil pack too. Hope to get 300k out of it.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Yep. Me too. New front end parts, plugs and wires, new coil pack too. Hope to get 300k out of it.


Yes sir mine has 149329 on it now. I change the oil every 3000 miles grease it and check everything else out when I do. Gonna get it repainted after the first of the year too.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Here is my restored 77 CJ-5.  New about everything: crate motor, clutch, front and rear bumpers, wheels and tires, dash, gauges, steering box, top, stereo, steering wheel, paint, light bar,seats, radiator, muffler and exhaust, roll bar wrap with custom interior LED lights, Line X floor, hydrograph wood grain instrument panel and on and on.  I take it out about once a month and putter around for about 20 miles. Never offroad.  I know, I know...I turned a man into a girl, but I just wanted to restore one vehicle in my lifetime real nice and this was it.


----------



## FootLongDawg

rear view


----------



## FootLongDawg

interior


----------



## FootLongDawg

side view


----------



## John Cooper

FootLongDawg said:


> interior


Ain't nothing wrong with that!!!!

Sweet looking CJ!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

FootLongDawg said:


> side view


Great job on the jeep.


----------



## tree cutter 08

HughW2 said:


> Tree cutter,
> that orange one is really nice!
> Really, really nice.  Takes me back to h.s., best friend had one just like it.
> We drove it pretty hard and only got it stuck once in a deep mud hole. Our fault.


Thanks, several hundred hours of time into it. It's for sale but I really hate to sell it. Don't have time to drive 2.


----------



## John Cooper

Bunch of good looking Jeeps in here!!!

I know it's early but is anyone planning on going to the Panama city beach Jeep jam next year?


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> View attachment 1045190View attachment 1045191View attachment 1045192Its comming along. Thanks for the recommendation on the trac bar. Saved a ton vs Currie or JKS I was able to buy both front and rear?? hopefully arriving today. I think I am set up pretty darn good for 33s now after I burn through the 32s.


Hey bud I thinks it's time for more pictures!!!!!!

I know you got new tires and wheels


----------



## hopper

Just gotta get that dang rear track bar off and replaced then cycle everything out to what clearance issues I may come across.  Pretty happy with the build so far. I cant seem to stop messing around with this thing??? it's like it has some wierd connection with my wallet.


----------



## creekrunner

Like the new shoes


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> View attachment 1048195View attachment 1048196View attachment 1048197
> Just gotta get that dang rear track bar off and replaced then cycle everything out to what clearance issues I may come across.  Pretty happy with the build so far. I cant seem to stop messing around with this thing??? it's like it has some wierd connection with my wallet.


Brother that is one slick Jeep. Love the look and stance!!


----------



## John Cooper

Ok so after @hopper posted pics of his new wheels I had to paint mine matte black, I like the look!! I also so on another forum about putting pentrol on the flairs I think it works pretty good but I am still going to put flat fenders on it.


----------



## twtabb

Saw this one at Bass pro in Tally.


----------



## John Cooper

twtabb said:


> Saw this one at Bass pro in Tally.


Thats a sharp Willys!!!!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Ok so after @hopper posted pics of his new wheels I had to paint mine matte black, I like the look!! I also so on another forum about putting pentrol on the flairs I think it works pretty good but I am still going to put flat fenders on it. View attachment 1052387


Nice job on those wheels John!


----------



## hopper

twtabb said:


> Saw this one at Bass pro in Tally.


Nice. That would be fun to tool around town in.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Nice job on those wheels John!


Its got one of those 20' paint jobs... ha ha ..... I will probably  go with a different wheel eventually.


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Its got one of those 20' paint jobs... ha ha ..... I will probably  go with a different wheel eventually.


They do look good. I was going to paint mine but they were the wrong back spacing.


----------



## jiminbogart




----------



## John Cooper

Beautiful  Scambler!!!!!!

I miss mine, totaled it in 98.


----------



## hopper

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 1052402View attachment 1052403


Love the CJ-8. Is that the original color?


----------



## jiminbogart

hopper said:


> Love the CJ-8. Is that the original color?




Original color, not original paint.

It's got an AMC 360 as well(CJ8s only came factory with 4 & 6 cyl for some reason).


----------



## tr21

just bought a 99 TJ 4.0 5speed with 122k, picking it up tomorrow evening


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> just bought a 99 TJ 4.0 5speed with 122k, picking it up tomorrow evening


Awesome,  @hopper needs a trail riding partner.......


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> just bought a 99 TJ 4.0 5speed with 122k, picking it up tomorrow evening


Be sure and post up some pictures when you get it!!! Welcome to or welcome back to the Jeep(just empty every pocket) club!!!!!!


----------



## tr21

will do. still have my 97


tr21 said:


> View attachment 1041352here's my 97 tj aint nothing special but will go anywhere. little 2.5 wont even spin the tires in mud but keeps on going. if i could just keep the instrument cluster working


----------



## hopper

tr21 said:


> just bought a 99 TJ 4.0 5speed with 122k, picking it up tomorrow evening


Cant wait to see it.


----------



## ClemsonRangers




----------



## John Cooper

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1052898


Nice Jeep CR!!!!!!!


----------



## tr21

John Cooper said:


> Be sure and post up some pictures when you get it!!! Welcome to or welcome back to the Jeep(just empty every pocket) club!!!!!!


well something just wasn't right.. ended up backing out of the deal.... still looking


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> well something just wasn't right.. ended up backing out of the deal.... still looking


Nothing wrong with that!!! I bought a truck once that looked awesome,  I had an uneasy feeling and ignored it,  my wife still reminds me of "The Money Pit".


----------



## tr21

John Cooper said:


> Nothing wrong with that!!! I bought a truck once that looked awesome,  I had an uneasy feeling and ignored it,  my wife still reminds me of "The Money Pit".


well now im glad that one didn't work out. just got home with my new 97 Sahara 4.0 5speed. 160k miles in great shape, owner had all the maintenance records, both hard and soft top, new tires. i think i did real good with 6cyl manual trans prices these days got it for $7250


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> well now im glad that one didn't work out. just got home with my new 97 Sahara 4.0 5speed. 160k miles in great shape, owner had all the maintenance records, both hard and soft top, new tires. i think i did real good with 6cyl manual trans prices these days got it for $7250


----------



## tr21

i know John i just got home. post some tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> i know John i just got home. post some tomorrow.


Just doing a little  poking


----------



## John Cooper

John Cooper said:


> Just doing a little  poking


Still poking!!!!


----------



## tr21

here ya go buddy


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> here ya go buddyView attachment 1053857View attachment 1053858View attachment 1053858


Awesome!!! Good looking ride!!!!


----------



## tr21

thanks. now were a 3 jeep household 91 yj and 2 97 tj's. the white 97 4cyl. needs to go, im running out of parking spots


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> thanks. now were a 3 jeep household 91 yj and 2 97 tj's. the white 97 4cyl. needs to go, im running out of parking spots


Now its time for @hopper and myself to come visit and help you spend some $$$$ on it!!!!


----------



## tr21

come on up !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> come on up !


Up for @hopper and over for me. You say what Saturday and shoot i can be there in about 2-3 hours!!!!


----------



## tr21

we can do that after the holidays. weekends are booked up for me in Dec. if that'll work for ya'll


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> we can do that after the holidays. weekends are booked up for me in Dec. if that'll work for ya'll


Works for me too.


----------



## HDDyna06

Sorry, this is as close as I could come to a Jeep at my house.


----------



## tr21

HDDyna06 said:


> Sorry, this is as close as I could come to a Jeep at my house.


beautiful !  i had a 71 and 74. wish i still had my grandfathers 71, he only paid $4k for it new. those things a worth a mint now. we watched 2 at barrett auction go for over $100k


----------



## John Cooper

HDDyna06 said:


> Sorry, this is as close as I could come to a Jeep at my house.


I miss my 74 Stroope bronco and my 70 also.


----------



## hopper

HDDyna06 said:


> Sorry, this is as close as I could come to a Jeep at my house.


That's ok I will trade you my TJ for it so you can post in here with a clean conscious.


----------



## John

93yj, sold her a few months ago. I wonder what she’s doing today


----------



## John Cooper

John said:


> View attachment 1055133
> 93yj, sold her a few months ago. I wonder what she’s doing today


Nice looking YJ!!!!


----------



## Huntemall

1992....she is for sale....looking to upgrade


----------



## John Cooper

Huntemall said:


> 1992....she is for sale....looking to upgrade


Shouldn't be a hard sell!! Nice looking YJ.


----------



## jiminbogart

HDDyna06 said:


> Sorry, this is as close as I could come to a Jeep at my house.




That is sweet!

I have a '76 & '77 but they are projects waiting for me to get around to them.


----------



## tr21

my new jeep got DUCKED !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> my new jeep got DUCKED ! View attachment 1055609View attachment 1055611


Thats pretty dang cool!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1055759View attachment 1055760View attachment 1055760
> A Georgia Dawg and his Jeep


Nice looking Jeep!!!!!


----------



## jfinch

Here are a couple pictures of the 98 I have my son is driving it now. I have JTR diesel on the way should be here in January.


----------



## tr21

jfinch said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the 98 I have my son is driving it now. I have JTR diesel on the way should be here in January.


Looks just like my 97, except I have a hard top


----------



## John Cooper

I had a hard top..... I sold it and  bought a Bestop trek top NX, I much prefer  the soft top even in the winter time.


----------



## tr21

i got both with mine. agree with you, i like soft top better


----------



## hopper

John said:


> View attachment 1055133
> 93yj, sold her a few months ago. I wonder what she’s doing today


Probably wishing she was Home!


----------



## John Cooper

jfinch said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the 98 I have my son is driving it now. I have JTR diesel on the way should be here in January.


You decide to let that trailer go, let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

We had our Christmas yesterday at our oldest daughter's house. I got my youngest grandson a RC jeep and a Indiana Jones fedora both for Christmas. I believe I hit a home run!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

@hopper isn't the only one with new tires!!!!


----------



## tr21

congrats on the new shoes ! i saw that on the wrangler forum, looks good. sold my white 97 and my new 97 has kept me busy. lift kit, fuel pump, changed trans. and diff. fluids, hoping to order carpet soon....


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> congrats on the new shoes ! i saw that on the wrangler forum, looks good. sold my white 97 and my new 97 has kept me busy. lift kit, fuel pump, changed trans. and diff. fluids, hoping to order carpet soon....


My next purchase will be shocks and then carpet!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> My next purchase will be shocks and then carpet!!


Looking good buddy.


----------



## hopper

tr21 said:


> congrats on the new shoes ! i saw that on the wrangler forum, looks good. sold my white 97 and my new 97 has kept me busy. lift kit, fuel pump, changed trans. and diff. fluids, hoping to order carpet soon....


What fuel pump did you go with. Mine spit out two NAPA pumps in two weeks. Finally been running a Delphi with good success.


----------



## tr21

i went with the delphi. it wasn't bad to change, mine was good just the sending unit would make the gauge not read right. i think you can just change the pump and not the whole assembly with a Bosch pump


----------



## John Cooper

Alright some of y'all had to do something to your Jeep this past week!!


----------



## O-Country

2013
1942
2002
     It’s a Jeep thang.


----------



## John Cooper

O-Country said:


> 2013
> 1942
> 2002
> It’s a Jeep thang.


3 mighty fine looking Jeeps !!!!!!!


----------



## GoodRaven

Here's mine...


1987 Wrangler w/350 Chevy Small Block, Ford 8.8 Rear End


----------



## GoodRaven

Engine Pic...


Front:


----------



## John Cooper

GoodRaven said:


> Engine Pic...
> View attachment 1060388
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 1060389


Sweet looking YJ!!!!


----------



## GoodRaven

John Cooper said:


> Sweet looking YJ!!!!


Thanks! It been a blast to build, and there’s always more to do!


----------



## John Cooper

GoodRaven said:


> Thanks! It been a blast to build, and there’s always more to do!


Yes sir, just empty every pocket!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Parked next to this fellow yesterday!


----------



## jfinch

Ordered a 2021 JTRD November 19. Took them 2 months to get it delivered. Took possession of it last night. Love it so far.


----------



## John Cooper

jfinch said:


> View attachment 1061560Ordered a 2021 JTRD November 19. Took them 2 months to get it delivered. Took possession of it last night. Love it so far.


Let's all meet over at @hopper  house and help you spend more $$$$   I see 1 tons and 40's on that bad boy!!!!!!  

Just kidding, nice looking Rubi!!!!!


----------



## tr21

very nice


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Let's all meet over at @hopper  house and help you spend more $$$$   I see 1 tons and 40's on that bad boy!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, nice looking Rubi!!!!!


? I think one jeep torn apart in the driveway is about all my neighbors want to see.
 Finally replaced those rust bump cups I've been putting off. 4" inch springs ain't fun to remove?


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> ? I think one jeep torn apart in the driveway is about all my neighbors want to see.
> Finally replaced those rust bump cups I've been putting off. 4" inch springs ain't fun to remove?
> View attachment 1061634


Looking good bud!!!!!


----------



## jfinch

Oh it is going to get pulled apart soon.  Probably not tons and 40's.  But I have a Tonneau cover sitting in the garage and the bumper will get 86'd too for a Rugged Ridge HD full width and a Warn XD9000


----------



## John Cooper

jfinch said:


> Oh it is going to get pulled apart soon.  Probably not tons and 40's.  But I have a Tonneau cover sitting in the garage and the bumper will get 86'd too for a Rugged Ridge HD full width and a Warn XD9000


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## jfinch

Got the bumper and winch installed today. I think it looks great. A big improvement over the stock bumper.


----------



## John Cooper

jfinch said:


> View attachment 1062183View attachment 1062184
> Got the bumper and winch installed today. I think it looks great. A big improvement over the stock bumper.


Looks real good!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Just about to turn 220K miles, and look how she gets treated....


----------



## hopper

longbowdave1 said:


> Just about to turn 220K miles, and look how she gets treated....View attachment 1062274


Mine is an outside Jeep to, it only makes em tougher?


----------



## John Cooper

Lol I kicked my wife's nissan murano out of the carport...... I leave for work before daylight and don't have to defrost the windshield.....


longbowdave1 said:


> Just about to turn 220K miles, and look how she gets treated....View attachment 1062274


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Mine is an outside Jeep to, it only makes em tougher?


Mines outside to, just parked in the carport.....


----------



## John Cooper

Install a RAM mount phone mount in my dash, didn't trust just 3 bolts in 19 year old plastic so I put a big fender washer on the underside.
View attachment 1063537


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## gma1320

longbowdave1 said:


> Just about to turn 220K miles, and look how she gets treated....View attachment 1062274


What year is yours amd have you had any problems with it?


----------



## longbowdave1

gma1320 said:


> What year is yours amd have you had any problems with it?


2011, bought it with 46k mike on it in 2013. No problems, just usual wearable parts. Alternator finally went back in November,  been a great jeep so far.


----------



## gma1320

longbowdave1 said:


> 2011, bought it with 46k mike on it in 2013. No problems, just usual wearable parts. Alternator finally went back in November,  been a great jeep so far.


Thank you for the response


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I have been know to live out of my Jeep for weeks at a time. It has a dual battery system with an isolator, a fridge/freezer and a 2/3rds rear seat delete for extra storage...just to mention a small fraction of my mods. It is a 2018 JKUR and has been all over this country of ours. I purchased it in 2018 brand new and I am pushing 100K miles on it with no problems what so ever, other than recently replacing my brake pads for heavier duty ones recently and two rotors.  I figured brakes were gonna be my first issue since I am always overloaded.  I have the 2 1/2 inch Old Man Emu heavy duty coils for my suspension and they handle the weight, both on road and off road really well.I have all kinds of navigation and even sat coms in it, for whatever my needs are. My son, who took this picture says it looks like the interior of a jet fighter, but believe it or not, each has its own functions and I can tell if I am on public or private land, find ATV or Jeep trails, track weather systems, all kinds of neat things. We were heading to the Everglades to fish and explore when he took this photo. And yes, there are lots of unimproved roads in the Everglades, you just gotta find them.


----------



## John Cooper

redneck_billcollector said:


> View attachment 1063725View attachment 1063726View attachment 1063727I have been know to live out of my Jeep for weeks at a time. It has a dual battery system with an isolator, a fridge/freezer and a 2/3rds rear seat delete for extra storage...just to mention a small fraction of my mods. It is a 2018 JKUR and has been all over this country of ours. I purchased it in 2018 brand new and I am pushing 100K miles on it with no problems what so ever, other than recently replacing my brake pads for heavier duty ones recently and two rotors.  I figured brakes were gonna be my first issue since I am always overloaded.  I have the 2 1/2 inch Old Man Emu heavy duty coils for my suspension and they handle the weight, both on road and off road really well.View attachment 1063730I have all kinds of navigation and even sat coms in it, for whatever my needs are. My son, who took this picture says it looks like the interior of a jet fighter, but believe it or not, each has its own functions and I can tell if I am on public or private land, find ATV or Jeep trails, track weather systems, all kinds of neat things. We were heading to the Everglades to fish and explore when he took this photo. And yes, there are lots of unimproved roads in the Everglades, you just gotta find them.


Man that is awesome!!!! Even better is the Glacier in the Everglades......

For real though that is cool as all get out!!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

John Cooper said:


> Man that is awesome!!!! Even better is the Glacier in the Everglades......
> 
> For real though that is cool as all get out!!!!!


\That snow bank was somewhere high in the Colorado Rocky Mountains, in July actually.


----------



## Nicodemus

redneck_billcollector said:


> View attachment 1063725View attachment 1063726View attachment 1063727I have been know to live out of my Jeep for weeks at a time. It has a dual battery system with an isolator, a fridge/freezer and a 2/3rds rear seat delete for extra storage...just to mention a small fraction of my mods. It is a 2018 JKUR and has been all over this country of ours. I purchased it in 2018 brand new and I am pushing 100K miles on it with no problems what so ever, other than recently replacing my brake pads for heavier duty ones recently and two rotors.  I figured brakes were gonna be my first issue since I am always overloaded.  I have the 2 1/2 inch Old Man Emu heavy duty coils for my suspension and they handle the weight, both on road and off road really well.View attachment 1063730I have all kinds of navigation and even sat coms in it, for whatever my needs are. My son, who took this picture says it looks like the interior of a jet fighter, but believe it or not, each has its own functions and I can tell if I am on public or private land, find ATV or Jeep trails, track weather systems, all kinds of neat things. We were heading to the Everglades to fish and explore when he took this photo. And yes, there are lots of unimproved roads in the Everglades, you just gotta find them.




I bet there are some nice flyrods stashed in there somewhere.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nicodemus said:


> I bet there are some nice flyrods stashed in there somewhere.


Always a few, one or two salt outfits and some freshwater ones...along with a pair of waders, just in case.


----------



## hopper

redneck_billcollector said:


> View attachment 1063725View attachment 1063726View attachment 1063727I have been know to live out of my Jeep for weeks at a time. It has a dual battery system with an isolator, a fridge/freezer and a 2/3rds rear seat delete for extra storage...just to mention a small fraction of my mods. It is a 2018 JKUR and has been all over this country of ours. I purchased it in 2018 brand new and I am pushing 100K miles on it with no problems what so ever, other than recently replacing my brake pads for heavier duty ones recently and two rotors.  I figured brakes were gonna be my first issue since I am always overloaded.  I have the 2 1/2 inch Old Man Emu heavy duty coils for my suspension and they handle the weight, both on road and off road really well.View attachment 1063730I have all kinds of navigation and even sat coms in it, for whatever my needs are. My son, who took this picture says it looks like the interior of a jet fighter, but believe it or not, each has its own functions and I can tell if I am on public or private land, find ATV or Jeep trails, track weather systems, all kinds of neat things. We were heading to the Everglades to fish and explore when he took this photo. And yes, there are lots of unimproved roads in the Everglades, you just gotta find them.


 What orange tracks are those in the back? And have you got much use out of them?
Nice Rig by the way.


----------



## C.Killmaster

This was mine, but I had to let it go.  Too many other toys to maintain.


----------



## John Cooper

Man I would love to have one of those!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> What orange tracks are those in the back? And have you got much use out of them?
> Nice Rig by the way.


Umm you have to get off the pavement to need them buddy........


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Umm you have to get off the pavement to need them buddy........


Touche


John Cooper said:


> Umm you have to get off the pavement to need them buddy........


I thought I could use them for crawling over curbs at the mall?


----------



## hopper

C.Killmaster said:


> This was mine, but I had to let it go.  Too many other toys to maintain.
> 
> View attachment 1064170


There's a little history for ya.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Touche
> 
> I thought I could use them for crawling over curbs at the mall?


Well holler when your ready to mall crawl ....... I'll be there


----------



## jiminbogart

C.Killmaster said:


> This was mine, but I had to let it go.  Too many other toys to maintain.
> 
> View attachment 1064170



Funny how those have skyrocked in value.

I parted a couple out back in the day that were clean. Wanted the 401, 360 and transmissions.  

They can bring 40-70k and more.


----------



## C.Killmaster

jiminbogart said:


> Funny how those have skyrocked in value.
> 
> I parted a couple out back in the day that were clean. Wanted the 401, 360 and transmissions.
> 
> They can bring 40-70k and more.



Yep, a lot of the early SUVs are trending like that.  I turned a profit on that one and didn't really do much to it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

How bout a Big Honkin Jeep?


----------



## GoodRaven

jiminbogart said:


> Funny how those have skyrocked in value.
> 
> I parted a couple out back in the day that were clean. Wanted the 401, 360 and transmissions.
> 
> They can bring 40-70k and more.



Saw a rusted out one for sale one a couple weeks ago.  Stopped to ask the price, as it was all rusted, crashed front driver side fender, seats torn up, and didn't run.  He wanted 7K for it so I wasn't interested anymore.  I guess "He knows what he has"...


----------



## creekrunner

bighonkinjeep said:


> How bout a Big Honkin Jeep?View attachment 1065655
> That is sweet


----------



## bighonkinjeep

GoodRaven said:


> Saw a rusted out one for sale one a couple weeks ago.  Stopped to ask the price, as it was all rusted, crashed front driver side fender, seats torn up, and didn't run.  He wanted 7K for it so I wasn't interested anymore.  I guess "He knows what he has"...



My Honcho is one of approximately 1200 stepsides built in 3 years of production. Tough truck that came from the factory off road ready with 33 12.50s skid plates, brush guard, off road lights mounted on a real roll bar. I drove it daily for quite a few years and then 2 boys "drove it" all throughout high school. Oldest boys pants are dirty from rescuing his buddy off the power lines after he buried and high centered his parents fully loaded excursion and ripped the lighted running boards off  LOL Boys will be boys.


----------



## John Cooper

bighonkinjeep said:


> How bout a Big Honkin Jeep?View attachment 1065655


That thing is sweet!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

hopper said:


> What orange tracks are those in the back? And have you got much use out of them?
> Nice Rig by the way.


They are the MaxTrax, actually have not needed them for myself for recovery, but have used them for two other people.  One in sand near a beach in a State Forest in Fla. and another time for some slick southwest GA mud where another jeep ran into a small ditch.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

John Cooper said:


> Man that is awesome!!!! Even better is the Glacier in the Everglades......
> 
> For real though that is cool as all get out!!!!!


I built if for a specific purpose. I have explored, one time or other, every state in the Union looking for out of the way places.  I like to travel to hunt and fish....and I have found that out west especially, a lot of the out of the way places you just can not get to with a truck.  I was fortunate in that my Jeep Dealership has a program that you can out source all the mods you want before you pick up your jeep and they roll them into the purchase price and your warranty covers them.  My most expensive modification is one that is barely noticeable, it is my suspension. I knew I was going to be heavy loaded so I knew most of the common suspensions would just not be good. I also knew that pretty much every trail I would explore (I am not a rock crawler)  35 inch tires would be all I needed for clearance, so I decided on the Old Man Emu Heavy Duty coils, these are an Australian product, and I figured that since off roading is not so much a hobby in Australia but a requirement for many there, they would know how to build some of the better off road modifications. You can see how heavy I can be loaded and I have never had any sag or hit a bump stop, ever, it was money well spent, especially seeing some of the destroyed suspensions on heavier loaded vehicles on some moderately rough trails in the Rocky Mountains I am happy with it.  There is a method to my madness with regards to my mods.  The snorkel is not for stream crossings like many think, I spend  time on unimproved roads out west that are DUSTY, and it keeps my air filter relatively clean, that is the purpose they serve, that is why you see them on most vehicles in the Outback or in the arid areas of Africa.....I do not take in air from my tire well, but up high, out of the dust and it has a pre-filter on it and it does keep you from getting hydro locked as an added benefit.  Whether it be hunting public land Rio Turkeys on the high plains of western Oklahoma or fishing blue line trout streams near the tree line in the Colorado Rockies, I wanted not only a vehicle that could get me there, but one myself and another person could live out of, with all our supplies for a week at a time no where near a paved road and at times with a dog or two. I am often away from cell service for a good period of time, so I have sat. coms. with my Garmin InReach and have many navigation devices, I have yet found one to fill all my needs by itself, so each excels in one or two aspects, but not so good in others. Many downloadable ones you need cell service to download, which is good if you know everywhere you are going outside of cell service, but there are times I have traveled from southwest Colorado up the the Wyoming line in central Colorado without ever having cell service.....and different devices are required, especially if you are like me...and just wander at times in remote areas with no real direction or plans.  I also have a huge library of FS paper maps and a compass in my vehicle, but I have found, many of my navigation aids have more up to date information and seldom break out my maps. Truck Stops are you friend too....cross country road trips in a Jeep are not comfortable, but the wide variety of seat cushions available in Truck Stops along with the slide in cushioned elbow rests are a life saver for me, I am almost 60.  Surprisingly the build was not as expensive the way I did it as many think.  I got basically a base model Rubicon without all the trim bells and whistles (though did make sure I got the Dyna 44s front and back and 4:10 gearing) and put in what I knew I would want and use. It is one of the last production JKURs, being a first half 2018, and I ordered it as opposed to the JL simply because of the mods available as opposed to the JL mods being in short supply in early 2018 and JKs were being sold at a discount.  Plus the late model JKs had worked out all the bugs, so to speak.  I recently put a 100 W solar panel on my hood that now lets me stay in one place for days with my electronics available and my fridge running without having to worry about getting cranked, and yeah, I download movies from Netflix and Amazon Prime for those stormy days in the middle of nowhere when there really is nothing to do but be camp bound. Oh yeah, one thing you really need is onboard air. When off road, I run around 15 psi and that is great for unimproved roads, really smooths out the ride and improves traction, but if you are going to do that for any long period of time, you are gonna want 10 ply tires.  The flex can weaken tires and I have seen many a tire destroyed on other vehicles out west simply because they heat up due to the flex and the sidewall giving out and those are not typically a fix with your tire plug kit. And yes, I do run 10 ply tires on my Jeep.


----------



## John Cooper

redneck_billcollector said:


> I built if for a specific purpose. I have explored, one time or other, every state in the Union looking for out of the way places.  I like to travel to hunt and fish....and I have found that out west especially, a lot of the out of the way places you just can not get to with a truck.  I was fortunate in that my Jeep Dealership has a program that you can out source all the mods you want before you pick up your jeep and they roll them into the purchase price and your warranty covers them.  My most expensive modification is one that is barely noticeable, it is my suspension. I knew I was going to be heavy loaded so I knew most of the common suspensions would just not be good. I also knew that pretty much every trail I would explore (I am not a rock crawler)  35 inch tires would be all I needed for clearance, so I decided on the Old Man Emu Heavy Duty coils, these are an Australian product, and I figured that since off roading is not so much a hobby in Australia but a requirement for many there, they would know how to build some of the better off road modifications. You can see how heavy I can be loaded and I have never had any sag or hit a bump stop, ever, it was money well spent, especially seeing some of the destroyed suspensions on heavier loaded vehicles on some moderately rough trails in the Rocky Mountains I am happy with it.  There is a method to my madness with regards to my mods.  The snorkel is not for stream crossings like many think, I spend  time on unimproved roads out west that are DUSTY, and it keeps my air filter relatively clean, that is the purpose they serve, that is why you see them on most vehicles in the Outback or in the arid areas of Africa.....I do not take in air from my tire well, but up high, out of the dust and it has a pre-filter on it and it does keep you from getting hydro locked as an added benefit.  Whether it be hunting public land Rio Turkeys on the high plains of western Oklahoma or fishing blue line trout streams near the tree line in the Colorado Rockies, I wanted not only a vehicle that could get me there, but one myself and another person could live out of, with all our supplies for a week at a time no where near a paved road and at times with a dog or two. I am often away from cell service for a good period of time, so I have sat. coms. with my Garmin InReach and have many navigation devices, I have yet found one to fill all my needs by itself, so each excels in one or two aspects, but not so good in others. Many downloadable ones you need cell service to download, which is good if you know everywhere you are going outside of cell service, but there are times I have traveled from southwest Colorado up the the Wyoming line in central Colorado without ever having cell service.....and different devices are required, especially if you are like me...and just wander at times in remote areas with no real direction or plans.  I also have a huge library of FS paper maps and a compass in my vehicle, but I have found, many of my navigation aids have more up to date information and seldom break out my maps. Truck Stops are you friend too....cross country road trips in a Jeep are not comfortable, but the wide variety of seat cushions available in Truck Stops along with the slide in cushioned elbow rests are a life saver for me, I am almost 60.  Surprisingly the build was not as expensive the way I did it as many think.  I got basically a base model Rubicon without all the trim bells and whistles (though did make sure I got the Dyna 44s front and back and 4:10 gearing) and put in what I knew I would want and use. It is one of the last production JKURs, being a first half 2018, and I ordered it as opposed to the JL simply because of the mods available as opposed to the JL mods being in short supply in early 2018 and JKs were being sold at a discount.  Plus the late model JKs had worked out all the bugs, so to speak.  I recently put a 100 W solar panel on my hood that now lets me stay in one place for days with my electronics available and my fridge running without having to worry about getting cranked, and yeah, I download movies from Netflix and Amazon Prime for those stormy days in the middle of nowhere when there really is nothing to do but be camp bound. Oh yeah, one thing you really need is onboard air. When off road, I run around 15 psi and that is great for unimproved roads, really smooths out the ride and improves traction, but if you are going to do that for any long period of time, you are gonna want 10 ply tires.  The flex can weaken tires and I have seen many a tire destroyed on other vehicles out west simply because they heat up due to the flex and the sidewall giving out and those are not typically a fix with your tire plug kit. And yes, I do run 10 ply tires on my Jeep.


You did right with the OME suspension!!!! I love the look of it and envy you being able to cross country in it!!!!! I love my TJ just wish it was the unlimited Rubicon!!!!


----------



## C.Killmaster

GoodRaven said:


> Saw a rusted out one for sale one a couple weeks ago.  Stopped to ask the price, as it was all rusted, crashed front driver side fender, seats torn up, and didn't run.  He wanted 7K for it so I wasn't interested anymore.  I guess "He knows what he has"...



He only thinks he does.  I've seen people asking crazy prices for junk like that because they sell for so much restored.  They will just continue to sit on the market for months unsold.  You can find a good candidate for restoration for $5 to $10k with no major body work needed, just have to be patient.  Those wagoneers that sell for $40-$60k were all garage kept in places like west TX and AZ with very low humidity (zero rust) and had less than 80k original miles and were put through a frame up restoration. They will sell for $15 to $20k unrestored in that condition.


----------



## GoodRaven

C.Killmaster said:


> He only thinks he does.  I've seen people asking crazy prices for junk like that because they sell for so much restored.  They will just continue to sit on the market for months unsold.  You can find a good candidate for restoration for $5 to $10k with no major body work needed, just have to be patient.  Those wagoneers that sell for $40-$60k were all garage kept in places like west TX and AZ with very low humidity (zero rust) and had less than 80k original miles and were put through a frame up restoration. They will sell for $15 to $20k unrestored in that condition.



Good info, and advice. Thanks!


----------



## John Cooper

Installed muh new radio!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

John Cooper said:


> You did right with the OME suspension!!!! I love the look of it and envy you being able to cross country in it!!!!! I love my TJ just wish it was the unlimited Rubicon!!!!


The Unlimited Rubicon does fill an interesting niche.  Still a small enough wheel base that allows you to handle every thing shy of a tough ATV trail, but gives you enough space that you can live rather comfortably out of it for an extended time. The lockers and the sway bar disconnect are handy and added armor have come in handy on a few trails. Of course the heavier axles help with being heavier and the gearing is nice too, having a standard transmission it took me about half way up Monarch Pass the first time before I figured out what gears to use the first time.  I can think of nowhere back east that has the gradient and the scale that some of those passes over the continental divide has. I do love the OME, it rides very stiff when I am not loaded but it handles like a charm when I am.  I have a few more mods that I intend to make, I am in the process of ordering the Ursa Minor J30 top replacement and after that I am probably going to get the Long Ranger armored aux. fuel tank which will add about 300 miles to my range between fueling.  When I am through it will be basically a true ATV RV.


----------



## j_seph

Currently taking donations for engine rebuild


----------



## John Cooper

j_seph said:


> Currently taking donations for engine rebuild
> View attachment 1065991


Sweet picture!!! Where was that taken????

Start a gofundme


----------



## jiminbogart

j_seph said:


> Currently taking donations for engine rebuild
> View attachment 1065991



I've got a P pump 4BT that would be awesome in that Jeep. It's going in one of my Unimogs or Broncos though.


----------



## John Cooper

jiminbogart said:


> I've got a P pump 4BT that would be awesome in that Jeep. It's going in one of my Unimogs or Broncos though.


You gonna turbo it??


----------



## jiminbogart

John Cooper said:


> You gonna turbo it??




It's already got a factory turbo.


----------



## John Cooper

jiminbogart said:


> It's already got a factory turbo.


Wasn't sure, I knew some were and some were not!!

Sounds like a cool swap!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08

C.Killmaster said:


> He only thinks he does.  I've seen people asking crazy prices for junk like that because they sell for so much restored.  They will just continue to sit on the market for months unsold.  You can find a good candidate for restoration for $5 to $10k with no major body work needed, just have to be patient.  Those wagoneers that sell for $40-$60k were all garage kept in places like west TX and AZ with very low humidity (zero rust) and had less than 80k original miles and were put through a frame up restoration. They will sell for $15 to $20k unrestored in that condition.


Exactly! Most the old wagoneers around here that are original are eat up with rust and take a ton of metal work. Always twice as much as you can see. Been looking for a good chief for a while and they are really hard to find.


----------



## John Cooper

tree cutter 08 said:


> Exactly! Most the old wagoneers around here that are original are eat up with rust and take a ton of metal work. Always twice as much as you can see. Been looking for a good chief for a while and they are really hard to find.


I call it the Barrett-Jackson/Mecum effect,  see something sell on TV and all the sudden everything is worth 5he same!


----------



## j_seph

John Cooper said:


> Sweet picture!!! Where was that taken????
> 
> Start a gofundme


Considered that lol, This was on my hunting club in Hall county last year.


----------



## John Cooper

Did a little work on mine this weekend,  nothing major just removed a set of speakers the PO had installed on the inside of the tailgate,  dumbest thing i ever seen.


----------



## John Cooper

Removed the cigarette lighter and installed a dual USB outlet!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Removed the cigarette lighter and installed a dual USB outlet!!
> View attachment 1068708


That's cool John.  I have two of those sitting on my counter. One for a small boat the other for the Jeep.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> That's cool John.  I have two of those sitting on my counter. One for a small boat the other for the Jeep.


What's funny is I haven't had to use it yet!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I recently added a 100 watt solar panel to my jeep.  I do have a dual battery system with a smart isolator, however my ARB 50qt Fridge/Freezer cuts off when both my batteries get to about 11.5 which meant that when I was out exploring I had to crank my jeep every day or so for a short while.  So far with this addition one of my batteries is pretty much always charged up.  It will charge my aux battery first, and then switch to my cranking battery.


----------



## John Cooper

redneck_billcollector said:


> I recently added a 100 watt solar panel to my jeep.  I do have a dual battery system with a smart isolator, however my ARB 50qt Fridge/Freezer cuts off when both my batteries get to about 11.5 which meant that when I was out exploring I had to crank my jeep every day or so for a short while.  So far with this addition one of my batteries is pretty much always charged up.  It will charge my aux battery first, and then switch to my cranking battery.  View attachment 1070576


All I can say is I envy your set up!!!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

John Cooper said:


> All I can say is I envy your set up!!!!!!


Thanks, when I decided to purchase this Jeep I looked at it as a tool to explore, fish, hunt and prospect out of and every modification I have done is for that. I did not get fancy wheels, or any other cosmetic modification.  I could care less about any of the flashing lights a bells that a lot of people add to their Jeep.  In my way of thinking, a JKUR is the perfect slate to build an efficient tool to reach out of the way places and live out of with relative comfort with only making a few compromises...the longer wheel base is one of them and the other being the relative comfort when heading cross country to get to the deserts, mountains or high plains that I love to explore, fish, hunt and prospect in.  Sadly, there is not the perfect vehicle out there, just like there is not the perfect boat out there.  We must make compromises and once you figure out what it is you want....you need to stick to your objective.  My jeep gets used, and used hard, and has its little scars due to that, I just could not justify the extra cost of a Rubicon and not use it as it was intended to be used.


----------



## John Cooper

Took Andie out for a ride yesterday!!


----------



## tr21

redneck_billcollector said:


> I recently added a 100 watt solar panel to my jeep.  I do have a dual battery system with a smart isolator, however my ARB 50qt Fridge/Freezer cuts off when both my batteries get to about 11.5 which meant that when I was out exploring I had to crank my jeep every day or so for a short while.  So far with this addition one of my batteries is pretty much always charged up.  It will charge my aux battery first, and then switch to my cranking battery.  View attachment 1070576


how many times have you needed that snorkel ? i hear if you get up around 125mph it acts like a turbo charger and gets you better mileage too !


----------



## tr21

John Cooper said:


> Took Andie out for a ride yesterday!!
> View attachment 1071959


i bet he loved that. mine love taking rides up in the CNF.


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> i bet he loved that. mine love taking rides up in the CNF.


Always!!!! Gonna get one of those cargo restraint nets for the back, just for her this summer!!!!


----------



## KDarsey

I hope this is not off topic or hi-jacking but I'm lookig for another Jeep (wrangler preferred). 
I have always been a fan of the straight 6 (4.0) motor. 
My question, what about the 4 cylinder? These are all over for sale. Anyone have or had one & whats your pros/cons?


----------



## John Cooper

KDarsey said:


> I hope this is not off topic or hi-jacking but I'm lookig for another Jeep (wrangler preferred).
> I have always been a fan of the straight 6 (4.0) motor.
> My question, what about the 4 cylinder? These are all over for sale. Anyone have or had one & whats your pros/cons?


Just me, but stick with the 6cyl 4.0.  I think you will like the power way better!!


----------



## tr21

KDarsey said:


> I hope this is not off topic or hi-jacking but I'm lookig for another Jeep (wrangler preferred).
> I have always been a fan of the straight 6 (4.0) motor.
> My question, what about the 4 cylinder? These are all over for sale. Anyone have or had one & whats your pros/cons?


i've had both. living up here in the mountains the 4 cyl is a dog. however when i took it down to the columbus area it would do fine. if your in no hurry and dont want to lift and put bigger tires on it it's fine, but dont expect it to do 90mph it's a jeep ! i ran factory sized aggressive mud tires and it would go through anything, its hard to get stuck when you dont have enough power to spin the tires. if your older and just want to enjoy a ride in no hurry you'll have no problem with it, but if your younger and think your mario andruci you'll hate it !


----------



## redneck_billcollector

tr21 said:


> how many times have you needed that snorkel ? i hear if you get up around 125mph it acts like a turbo charger and gets you better mileage too !


I go out west a good bit, very dusty roads.  They are actually used in arid climates due to dust.  As you know the air intake is in the wheel well.  If you look at vehicles in the Outback of Australia or the arid regions of Africa they all have snorkels.  I have a pre-filter to help keep the dust out.


----------



## John Cooper

Possibly going to pick up some half doors for the TJ tomorrow!!!!! If I get them I will post up some pics. They won't match the paint yet, but will after I get the Jeep painted before summer time!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Picked up my 1/2 doors today,  got to get them painted when I get the jeep painted.


----------



## John Cooper

Finished installing my shocks today!!


----------



## longbowdave1

After years of owning my jeep, I finally rigged up a hoist for the hard top.


----------



## longbowdave1

Soft top on


----------



## Newt2

My 2016 Patriot:


----------



## John Cooper

Newt2 said:


> My 2016 Patriot:
> 
> View attachment 1074115


Nice!!!!

I ordered mirror relocation brackets for mine today, that way when I have full, half or no doors, I always have mirrors!!


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Soft top onView attachment 1074078


Dave, I think Jeeps just look better with a soft top on them!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

I agree, the hard top is great for the cold winters up here.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> I agree, the hard top is great for the cold winters up here.


True yuse guys up north do get colder winters than us southern fellers do.


----------



## longbowdave1

Waiting on my intermediate exhaust pipe to ship, then I can install my new exhaust. Picked up a new heat shield, and dual outlet muffler. Going to give the jeep a little attitude. At 223K miles, it deserves it.


----------



## longbowdave1

My exhaust pipe was delivered. Degreased all the parts and blacked them out with high temp paint. Hope to everything installed by the weekend.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> My exhaust pipe was delivered. Degreased all the parts and blacked them out with high temp paint. Hope to everything installed by the weekend.View attachment 1074594


Man Dave you gonna have it up town!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

I hope so. I'm curious to see how it sounds. Maybe a little rumble to it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Would like yall's opinion on reliability of newer jeep wranglers, like 2019 and newer.  My wife has decided she would like to have one.  I see the Sahara models have leather seating, she like leather.


----------



## longbowdave1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Would like yall's opinion on reliability of newer jeep wranglers, like 2019 and newer.  My wife has decided she would like to have one.  I see the Sahara models have leather seating, she like leather.


To be safe, buy a nice one, then send it to me to make sure it's good for a few years of testing. Only hear good things about them.


----------



## John Cooper

Buford_Dawg said:


> Would like yall's opinion on reliability of newer jeep wranglers, like 2019 and newer.  My wife has decided she would like to have one.  I see the Sahara models have leather seating, she like leather.


I wish I could help you out,  I do know a few folks with newer JK's that seem happy. Only know one person with a JL and he seems to like it also.


----------



## hopper

Buford_Dawg said:


> Would like yall's opinion on reliability of newer jeep wranglers, like 2019 and newer.  My wife has decided she would like to have one.  I see the Sahara models have leather seating, she like leather.


I think 2019 has had some recalls and reliability probably stands 5 or 6 outta 10 but hey it's a Jeep Wrangler and your wife wants it ?? That's all I would need to hear!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

longbowdave1 said:


> My exhaust pipe was delivered. Degreased all the parts and blacked them out with high temp paint. Hope to everything installed by the weekend.View attachment 1074594


Got the exhaust installed ths morning.  2 hours from drop to swap. yes, it's a a little loud, but I like it! Ordered up some black turn down exhaust tips for it. Got to go for a test drive this afternoon..


----------



## longbowdave1

I am getting beat up to be crawling under a rusty old jeep. ...


----------



## John Cooper

John Cooper said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> I ordered mirror relocation brackets for mine today, that way when I have full, half or no doors, I always have mirrors!!


Got them in and installed. Now to see how well I like them.


----------



## longbowdave1

John Cooper said:


> Got them in and installed. Now to see how well I like them.
> 
> View attachment 1075081View attachment 1075082


Looks good!


----------



## longbowdave1

One of the few spots that was staring to rust was on my windshield support brackets, fron and back side. Dirt salt, and moisture were trapped behind them. I took them to wodj and sand blasted them. Then a little grinding, rust reformer, and a skim of body filler on the repaired area. Coated them with bed liner spray, and reinstalled them. They were silver but I like them better in black.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> One of the few spots that was staring to rust was on my windshield support brackets, fron and back side. Dirt salt, and moisture were trapped behind them. I took them to wodj and sand blasted them. Then a little grinding, rust reformer, and a skim of body filler on the repaired area. Coated them with bed liner spray, and reinstalled them. They were silver but I like them better in black.View attachment 1075085


I think it looks good like that also!!!!


----------



## deerslayer357

Where did y’all order those mirror relocation brackets from?  I have full soft doors and no mirrors on mine and would like to get some.  I have half hard doors but no mirrors on them either


----------



## John Cooper

deerslayer357 said:


> Where did y’all order those mirror relocation brackets from?  I have full soft doors and no mirrors on mine and would like to get some.  I have half hard doors but no mirrors on them either


I got mine off of ebay.


----------



## longbowdave1

Quadratec, Morris 4 x 4, extreme terrain, and many other good jeep suppliers on the web .


----------



## John Cooper

It's about to get top less weather!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Road home with the sunrider top open yesterday!!!! Gonna do it again today too. Can't wait till I take the windows out and ride with just the safari top!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Took the Jeep and the wife to a small restaurant in Guntersville today, we have been wanting to try it out for a while now.  Fire by the Lake is a good place to eat and relax!! On the way home we dropped in Walmart spent an hour looking around and left without spending a penny!!!! Fire by the Lake!!

Came out of Walmart and found this parked in front of me!!


----------



## longbowdave1

longbowdave1 said:


> I hope so. I'm curious to see how it sounds. Maybe a little rumble to it.



I got the dual exhaust tips on. Yes, she's a bit loud, but not for a guy with 25 percent hearing left. At least I know why the tach is going up and down, I can here the 3.8L working now. The other day my wife said it's like I am 20 again. I thought she was commenting because I have been exercising  and eating right,. Nope, she was referring to my loud muffler. Lol.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> I got the dual exhaust tips on. Yes, she's a bit loud, but not for a guy with 25 percent hearing left. At least I know why the tach is going up and down, I can here the 3.8L working now. The other day my wife said it's like I am 20 again. I thought she was commenting because I have been exercising  and eating right,. Nope, she was referring to my loud muffler. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1077372


Good for you Dave!!!! On both the exercises and eating right plus the loud exhaust......


----------



## longbowdave1

I opened up my northwoods camper after a long winter. Got my required chores done, so a grabbed a fishing pole and a box of red worms, and jumped in the jeep and hit a half dozen lakes and rivers where I can fish from shore. Fun morning in the jeep, caught one 16," smallmouth bass.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> I opened up my northwoods camper after a long winter. Got my required chores done, so a grabbed a fishing pole and a box of red worms, and jumped in the jeep and hit a half dozen lakes and rivers where I can fish from shore. Fun morning in the jeep, caught one 16," smallmouth bass. View attachment 1078307View attachment 1078308View attachment 1078310View attachment 1078311View attachment 1078312View attachment 1078313View attachment 1078315View attachment 1078315


Great pictures Dave, can't believe we didn't get any of the fish!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Koop


John Cooper said:


> Good for you Dave!!!! On both the exercises and eating right plus the loud exhaust......





John Cooper said:


> Great pictures Dave, can't believe we didn't get any of the fish!!!!



Very cold water temps up there yet, ice just went out not long ago. In a few weeks the lakes will warm up, and I will chase the crappie bite. Just a fun day driving the backroads, hardly saw another vehicle.


----------



## John Cooper

Anyone gonna try and go to Pigeon Forge on May 15 ? It's go topless day and there are supposed to have a big Jeep turnout!!!!


----------



## jeeper50

Here's a pic of my '53 CJ3B


----------



## John Cooper

jeeper50 said:


> Here's a pic of my '53 CJ3B
> 
> View attachment 1079847


Sweet CJ3!!!

I probably miss my CJ2A more than any Jeep I have owned.


----------



## j_seph

in dyer need of a good running 258 to get mine back on road


----------



## John Cooper

j_seph said:


> in dyer need of a good running 258 to get mine back on road


Wish I could help out. Have you checked on remanufactured engines?


----------



## John Cooper

Alright folks that own Jeeps, it's May 15th and that means it's officially go topless day!!!!!!

Now get out and have fun!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Meet up with several friends in Townsend tn yesterday. Had a great time at Go Topless day event!!!! Here is a picture of a few of us stopping for supper after it was over.


----------



## hopper

Finally got the sliders on today. Extended brake lines and bump stop next. Hopefully following a friend of mine to Iron Mountain in his XJ in a week or two to see what we can break


----------



## blood on the ground

hopper said:


> Finally got the sliders on today. Extended brake lines and bump stop next. Hopefully following a friend of mine to Iron Mountain in his XJ in a week or two to see what we can break
> View attachment 1081018View attachment 1081019


That's sharp!


----------



## John Cooper

blood on the ground said:


> That's sharp!


@hopper  jeep is real slick!!!!!

Mine on the other hand needs a bath badly!!!!!

Hopper those other 2 jeeps are AndyG in the white one and Hog is the lead black one!!!!!! Man wish you could have made it, we rode over a nice paved trail up at Gatlinburg before supper. This was the view from the top.


----------



## John Cooper

Took the windows out and the doors off. I am ready for summer!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

The wife and i took the Jeep out for a ride today!!!!! Probably close to a hundred and fifty miles total.
Here is the view of the Tennessee River off my end of the mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Then we went through Kimball, TN. Through Jasper TN. And up the mountain there. 
We find a nice out of the way little state park.


----------



## John Cooper

It was crowded so we left and kept driving and found this little place!!


----------



## John Cooper

We hiked back to the Blue Hole.


----------



## John Cooper

Man the weather has been perfect!!!! No doors, no windows and no worries. Driving the jeep to work again today!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Washed the jeep yesterday afternoon and we hit the road to Townsend TN this morning. Spent the day just bumming around. We did stop by Jake's on the river.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Wish I had a better picture. Garage kept since 1986.


----------



## John Cooper

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 1083352Wish I had a better picture. Garage kept since 1986.


Sweet CJ !!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Got my 1/2 door on and aligned!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Alright everyone it's not to early to be making plans for the Smoky Mountain Jeep Invasion!!!!! It will be August 26th through the 28th. The wife and I will be camping in Townsend those days.

It's held in Pigeon Forge TN. Open to all Jeeps and folks. 

@hopper and @tr21 you guys need to put this on your calendar!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

A couple of us met up to day for some wheeling!!!!


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## John Cooper

Ran into another group of Jeepers


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> View attachment 1086451View attachment 1086452View attachment 1086453


Where is that?


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Where is that?


North of Scottsboro, AL. Estill Forks, pretty nice place to ride.


----------



## bullethead

Our 2017 Gobi with both of our Sons Jeeps.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

bullethead said:


> Our 2017 Gobi with both of our Sons Jeeps.View attachment 1086910View attachment 1086911


Sweetness!


----------



## tr21

looks like a good time !


----------



## bullethead

tr21 said:


> looks like a good time !


Yes, we like to use them. No Mall Crawlers here lololol


----------



## tr21

mine still covered in red mud from turkey season !


----------



## bullethead

Before the upgrades


----------



## John Cooper

Getting mine ready to go to the paint shop Saturday!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Removed the rear seat and will be adding a storage box!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Dropped the Jeep off at the paint shop this morning!!!!


----------



## Son

1953 Willys, hunting Collier Co. Fl. 1960's.  63 I think it was. Me in the middle, Dad to my left.


----------



## Make em drop

Right after I painted it


----------



## John Cooper

Son said:


> 1953 Willys, hunting Collier Co. Fl. 1960's.  63 I think it was. Me in the middle, Dad to my left.


I miss my CJ2A. That little flat head 4cyl would just keep on plugging!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Got my Jeep back from the paint shop today!!!!!
Still got to put the Trek Top back on and align the 1/2 doors and photograph them too.


----------



## John Cooper

Ordered some new side Jeep decals and a new rear bumper. The decals will be bright yellow. These are what I got coming.


----------



## tr21

very nice !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> very nice !


I just couldn't justify becoming a Savvy fan boy.........


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Got my Jeep back from the paint shop today!!!!!
> Still got to put the Trek Top back on and align the 1/2 doors and photograph them too.
> View attachment 1090937View attachment 1090938


I'd be proud of that. Looks Great My Man!


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> I'd be proud of that. Looks Great My Man!


Thanks bud!!!! Gonna try and have it looking good before the Smoky Mountain Jeep Invasion.


----------



## John Cooper

Got the new decals on today.


----------



## tr21

looks good !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> looks good !


Now if the new bumper would hurry up and get here. Supposed to be here Monday so I will be in the shop late that night!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> looks good !


Got the rear bumper in today, and after a little redneck engineering it fit perfectly!!! @hopper  see I can do a little work. Ha ha


----------



## tr21

dang thats nice. it's incredible what can be done with a little redneck engineering, a sledge hammer and some duct tape !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> dang thats nice. it's incredible what can be done with a little redneck engineering, a sledge hammer and some duct tape !


 Or wallowing a drill bit around to make the hole bigger


----------



## tr21

John Cooper said:


> Or wallowing a drill bit around to make the hole bigger


mine are all bent so they make a hole twice the size anyway !


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

John Cooper said:


> Or wallowing a drill bit around to make the hole bigger


Whew, I was thinking that only I had to do that one.


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> mine are all bent so they make a hole twice the size anyway !





GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Whew, I was thinking that only I had to do that one.


I really like this bumper,  it has frame tie in also.


----------



## hopper

That bumper come complete with the tire carrier? Me Likee


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> That bumper come complete with the tire carrier? Me Likee


Yes sir it did!!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir it did!!!!


Nice. Maybe you already said but what bumper is that. I may want to copy you. Are those recovery point trustworthy?


----------



## John Cooper

This is the one I bought,  looks like it's gone up $3.00 since I purchased it. It does have frame tie in's but I really wouldn't trust my life to it. I think it will do ok, but I would snatch on it real hard. If I dropped the gas tank, and drilled through the crossmember it would be even stoughter. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rear-B...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## ilbcnu




----------



## John Cooper

ilbcnu said:


> View attachment 1094425


Nice!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Alrighty here is the paint job, decals, 1/2 doors and rear bumper/tire carrier. Y'all can be brutally honest with me on the looks. The chrome steps will be coming off next.


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Alrighty here is the paint job, decals, 1/2 doors and rear bumper/tire carrier. Y'all can be brutally honest with me on the looks. The chrome steps will be coming off next. View attachment 1094632View attachment 1094631


Looks fine to me


----------



## John Cooper

Ok I also removed the license plate holder cause it was kinda in the way. So instead of ordering a $60-$70.00 curved plate holder,  I just bent my license plate and drilled 2 holes in it. I am going to get some small felt pads to put between the tag and the body to keep it washed out.


----------



## John Cooper

Ok my daily driver nissan murano got rear ended Thursday on the way home from work, while I am waiting on the police report to file it on the other guys insurance I will be daily driving the Jeep. So today I put the windows back in and the full doors back on. Did this due to the weather calling for rain every day next week and our employee parking lot is gravel and dusty as all get out when dry! Lord I hope they don't total the murano!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Anyone going to the Smokey Mountain Jeep Invasion next week? We are heading up Thursday sometime after I wake up, and staying till Sunday!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Cut the front bumper down, may still go more stubby, not sure yet!!!! Next is to find a winch plate then a winch!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Had my jeep in a 100th anniversary parade for the town were we camp. Had fun, had a thanks for your service theme to the jeep decor.


----------



## longbowdave1

Not everyone would look at a green foam Hulk Hand and see this........lol


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Not everyone would look at a green foam Hulk Hand and see this........lol
> View attachment 1099216View attachment 1099218


Love it Dave!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Jeep Invasion pictures. Man there was a ton of Jeeps up here and millions of dollars in upgrades!!!!!

These are just one parking lot!!!!! There were 2 more there, plus over flow parking everywhere!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Ok we made it home today!!! Man what a blast, it was hotter than Satan's toenails yesterday for sure!!!!! We saw so many jeeps I don't know where to begin!


----------



## John Cooper

Few more.


----------



## John Cooper

The guy in the above picture just couldn't stay out of the way!!!! Ha ha


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## John Cooper




----------



## John Cooper

They said on the Facebook page, I don't have Facebook,  there were 40,000 folks in attendance!!!!! I believe it!!

This last picture is my Jeep back in Townsend at the Cades Cove Jeep outpost.


----------



## John Cooper

I will post some more later if anyone wants to see more.


----------



## antharper

John Cooper said:


> I will post some more later if anyone wants to see more.


Yes , I’ll get to see a lot tomorrow also . My boss has been there since Wednesday


----------



## John Cooper

antharper said:


> Yes , I’ll get to see a lot tomorrow also . My boss has been there since Wednesday


We went up Thursday.


----------



## John Cooper

This was my wife's favorite one, me personally not so much. Paint is way to shiny!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

The sign explains this one!! Yep we donated.


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## John Cooper

A couple of my favorites.


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## normaldave

John Cooper said:


> A couple of my favorites.
> View attachment 1101284View attachment 1101282View attachment 1101283


Local river outfitter has this one as their logo vehicle. (Rome, GA)


----------



## antharper

Great pictures ! And this may be a dumb question but what’s up with all the little ducks sitting on all the hoods .


----------



## John Cooper

antharper said:


> Great pictures ! And this may be a dumb question but what’s up with all the little ducks sitting on all the hoods .


The ducks are something that started little over a year ago. It's something to do with Facebook or something like that. I don't duck and honestly don't really want to be ducked. My wife thinks it's cute and she put a few out on some Jeeps she really liked. When our jeep didn't get ducked she put 4 in it cause she thought it would look good. Ha ha ha


----------



## hopper

A friend of mine is about to drop this 4.6 Stroker from Golen in his XJ
Dang I'm Jelouse!!!


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> A friend of mine is about to drop this 4.6 Stroker from Golen in his XJ
> Dang I'm Jelouse!!!View attachment 1101856


Man that would be sweet!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Just wanted to bump this back up, made a wally world run to pick up 1 thing. This guy was parked behind me when I came out!!!!


----------



## smoothie

Great to see some older willys rides on here. I’m fixing up a wagon right now. Sweet FC beside them too! 





John Cooper said:


> Ok we made it home today!!! Man what a blast, it was hotter than Satan's toenails yesterday for sure!!!!! We saw so many jeeps I don't know where to begin!
> View attachment 1101173View attachment 1101174View attachment 1101175


----------



## John Cooper

smoothie said:


> Great to see some older willys rides on here. I’m fixing up a wagon right now. Sweet FC beside them too!


Post up some pictures!!!!!


----------



## RedHills

Cut some decals for my cuz's....Southern Appalachian jeep, he's a hiker!


----------



## John Cooper

RedHills said:


> Cut some decals for my cuz's....Southern Appalachian jeep, he's a hiker!  View attachment 1104196


Looks real good. I need some that say Black Dawg in bright yellow!!!!!!


----------



## TimBray

Don't need no stinkin' Jeep.


----------



## tr21

where's that dislike button ? ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Newt2

hopper said:


> A friend of mine is about to drop this 4.6 Stroker from Golen in his XJ
> Dang I'm Jelouse!!!View attachment 1101856


I have to be honest, based on experience, in-line sixes were power houses. I had a Tempest with a 230 OHC 6 that blew away many V8's in my day.


----------



## hopper

Newt2 said:


> I have to be honest, based on experience, in-line sixes were power houses. I had a Tempest with a 230 OHC 6 that blew away many V8's in my day.


My 4.0 ain't blowing away any V8s anytime soon but it sure gives me that low down torque when I want it.


----------



## John Cooper

Newt2 said:


> I have to be honest, based on experience, in-line sixes were power houses. I had a Tempest with a 230 OHC 6 that blew away many V8's in my day.





hopper said:


> My 4.0 ain't blowing away any V8s anytime soon but it sure gives me that low down torque when I want it.


The 18 months I lived in Indiana I had an AMC Gremlin,  little 258 6cyl that a buddy built and stroked for me. I don't know what the true numbers were but no stock small block V8 could beat it in the 8th mile or 1/4 mile.


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> where's that dislike button ? ^^^^^^^^^


We sure need one!!!!!


----------



## TimBray

John Cooper said:


> We sure need one!!!!!





It was a fun project. Bone-stock when I got it. Blew the engine and installed a Toyota 3TC (1.8) & 5 spd., lifted it 6" & regeared it with 35s. I traded it for a '73 CJ 304, 3 spd. w/ a 'glass tub.


----------



## John Cooper

TimBray said:


> It was a fun project. Bone-stock when I got it. Blew the engine and installed a Toyota 3TC (1.8) & 5 spd., lifted it 6" & regeared it with 35s. I traded it for a '73 CJ 304, 3 spd. w/ a 'glass tub.


Them little Sammies got a bad rap, if they had a little bigger engine it would have been better!!!!


----------



## TimBray

One reason I installed the Toyota engine/trans (the other was that they were free   ). Stock, it couldn't get out of it's own way. That 1.8 really woke it up, even with 35s.


----------



## John Cooper

Well just bumping this thread up!!! Sitting in the shop with the doors up, with mom watching dad mow, really just enjoying time with mom while I can.


----------



## John Cooper

Then I came across this!!!!


----------



## benellisbe

My old JK.  I have since gotten rid of it for now.  Family is too large for a 4 door jeep with 2 still in booster/car seats.


----------



## John Cooper

Nice!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

I made a trip to Scottsboro, AL this morning to meet a friend of mine son and pick up a set of 5 33 12.5 15 Mickey Thompson MTZ’s!!!!!  Now to find some 15 x 8 black steel wheels for a TJ to mount them on.


----------



## John Cooper

Added these to the hood this morning,  one because Black Dog is my favorite Led Zeppelin song and 2 the Dawgs are my favorite team!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> I made a trip to Scottsboro, AL this morning to meet a friend of mine son and pick up a set of 5 33 12.5 15 Mickey Thompson MTZ’s!!!!!  Now to find some 15 x 8 black steel wheels for a TJ to mount them on.
> 
> View attachment 1106741View attachment 1106740


Nice. Those ProComp alloy wheels are awesome and priced right. I ended up with them and the procomp tires as a set.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Nice. Those ProComp alloy wheels are awesome and priced right. I ended up with them and the procomp tires as a set.


These will be my trail tires, so I figured I would just order the Steel wheels from RC I think they are like $60 or so a piece and free shipping!!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> These will be my trail tires, so I figured I would just order the Steel wheels from RC I think they are like $60 or so a piece and free shipping!!!!


Nice. I thought about getting an extra set with some good ATs.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Nice. I thought about getting an extra set with some good ATs.


AndyG on the Jeep forum picked these up from a member in Atlanta,  he drove on them for a week and I got them  I just looked and the steelies from RC are like $54.00 plus free shipping, I will probably order a wheel every other week and then get them mounted. The date code on these tires is from 2012, that's one reason I am not gonna run them all the time.


----------



## creekrunner

If you’re in the market for something unique 

https://journal.classiccars.com/202...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=infusionsoft-pod


----------



## Newt2

creekrunner said:


> If you’re in the market for something unique
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=infusionsoft-pod


I know I could definitely go for that!


----------



## hopper

creekrunner said:


> If you’re in the market for something unique
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=infusionsoft-pod


Looks like a Honda passport ??
Cut one outta a ZJ with the 5.2 would be awesome.


----------



## John Cooper

creekrunner said:


> If you’re in the market for something unique
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=infusionsoft-pod


Just not my cup of Jeep, but honestly what do I know, anything non CJ or TJ and I find it hard to look at.


----------



## longbowdave1

I took this picture on opening weekend of bowhunting


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> I took this picture on opening weekend of bowhuntingView attachment 1107377


Beautiful country Dave!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Jeeptober fest in Pigeon Forge is Oct. 23. We will be heading up that morning and staying through Sunday. Anyone else going??

Don't be shy I'm sure it will be a great time!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

A jeep issue.  I now have just shy of 240,000 miles on my jeep. I'm am on the 5th windshield due to rock damage on the highway,  and my current windshield has two chip repairs and I just got a new chip yesterday.  I feel it is due to the steep upward angle of the jeep windshields. Anyone else had multiple rock damage issues????


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> A jeep issue.  I now have just shy of 240,000 miles on my jeep. I'm am on the 5th windshield due to rock damage on the highway,  and my current windshield has two chip repairs and I just got a new chip yesterday.  I feel it is due to the steep upward angle of the jeep windshields. Anyone else had multiple rock damage issues????



Not lately, but I have a new windshield in mine from the sand and road dirt glazing the old one. In the past I have had rock chips more on Jeeps, FJ 40 and other flat type windshields. Like you I think it's because of the flat plane of the glass.


----------



## John Cooper

Me and the wife road over to Coppinger cove this morning. It's maybe 20 miles from my house and I didn't know about it till last week!!!! Saw a group of Jeepers from Georgia and followed them to the trail head, crossed the stream and turned around and came back across. Trying to get a group of folks with at least one person who knows Coppinger cove.


----------



## John Cooper

Alright guys, we are in the planning stages of getting a ride up for Coppinger cove, @hopper and the rest of you guys I expect for yall to join in.


----------



## John Cooper

Swapped on the Mickey Thompson MTZ’s, yes they are louder than the Firestones but will be better for playing off road!!!! I have also been looking for and found a good deal in a Ford 8.8 inch rear end, will be picking it up this/next weekend and taking it to the guy who is gonna build it for my Jeep!!!!!

Here are the tires!!!!


----------



## trad bow

Coop you planning on doing anything to front differential?


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> Coop you planning on doing anything to front differential?


Yep it will get 5.13 gears and a locker, this is a taking my time build. Gotta pay as I go, 

8.8 Ford rear, locker and 5.13 gears, then the front. Eventually I will add an Atlas transfer case.


----------



## trad bow

I was toying with the idea of regearing my Tacoma. Lots of people are doing that with their trucks. Suspension upgrades, dual battery setup, drive train upgrades and adding a turbocharger is on the wish list.


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> I was toying with the idea of regearing my Tacoma. Lots of people are doing that with their trucks. Suspension upgrades, dual battery setup, drive train upgrades and adding a turbocharger is on the wish list.


Sounds like a good plan!! My Jeep, if all goes well,  is going to be my toy!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Swapped on the Mickey Thompson MTZ’s, yes they are louder than the Firestones but will be better for playing off road!!!! I have also been looking for and found a good deal in a Ford 8.8 inch rear end, will be picking it up this/next weekend and taking it to the guy who is gonna build it for my Jeep!!!!!
> 
> Here are the tires!!!!
> View attachment 1114821View attachment 1114820


Why the 8.8 and not the Revalution Super 35 with locker??


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Why the 8.8 and not the Revalution Super 35 with locker??


I have access to an 8.8 and according to the guy that's gonna build it for me, he has one in his TJ, 8.8 is stronger and right there with the 44. I should be able to be in it for less than the super 35 and way less than a 44. 

I know it's not Blaine Johnson approved, but I don't plan on telling him either ha ha ha 

And just found out tonight I might be able to pick up some Terra 50 front and rears with ARB's and possibly an Atlas Tcase. Maybe


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> I have access to an 8.8 and according to the guy that's gonna build it for me, he has one in his TJ, 8.8 is stronger and right there with the 44. I should be able to be in it for less than the super 35 and way less than a 44.
> 
> I know it's not Blaine Johnson approved, but I don't plan on telling him either ha ha ha
> 
> And just found out tonight I might be able to pick up some Terra 50 front and rears with ARB's and possibly an Atlas Tcase. Maybe


Sounds solid. Nothing wrong with the 8.8 just curious. I looked around for awhile and it was just quicker and easier to do the s35 and detroit locker. I would feel way better with an 8.8 locked than stock 35 so good score 
 Your Jeep is looking good. ?


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Sounds solid. Nothing wrong with the 8.8 just curious. I looked around for awhile and it was just quicker and easier to do the s35 and detroit locker. I would feel way better with an 8.8 locked than stock 35 so good score
> Your Jeep is looking good. ?


Thanks brother,  I will let you know when we get ready to run Coppinger cove and you will have to ride up!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Well haven't done much lately, but I did put new U-Joints in the rear drive shaft, and put a new shifter knob on also. The old knob was a pool ball and was cross threaded, so went old school.


----------



## John Cooper

Removed/cut the chrome tube steps of the Jeep today!!!!! I think it looks better now, all the chrome is gone!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

All right Jeep brothers and sisters, anyone seen one of these Jeep Radios????? My brother gave it to me. Im guessing its fron the early 80s seeing as its got a cassette player and CD. I got to power it up and see if it still works.


----------



## longbowdave1

I did find a licensing date of 1995 on the tag.


----------



## Resica

longbowdave1 said:


> All right Jeep brothers and sisters, anyone seen one of these Jeep Radios????? My brother gave it to me. Im guessing its fron the early 80s seeing as its got a cassette player and CD. I got to power it up and see if it still works.View attachment 1120748View attachment 1120749View attachment 1120750View attachment 1120751View attachment 1120753


I have the identical one somewhere.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> All right Jeep brothers and sisters, anyone seen one of these Jeep Radios????? My brother gave it to me. Im guessing its fron the early 80s seeing as its got a cassette player and CD. I got to power it up and see if it still works.View attachment 1120748View attachment 1120749View attachment 1120750View attachment 1120751View attachment 1120753


I remember them!!!! Wanted one back in the day!!! Good find!!


----------



## John Cooper

Added a locking gas door to mine, someone has stolen my gas cap twice now. No gas stolen just the cap, it doesn't make sense, so I installed this to at least slow them down.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I had an '84 CJ-7 that I bought in '89 and sold in '93...it was the ugly copper color with a brown hard top and soft top...manual..locking hubs...

Now I'm back at it with a '21 Rubicon Recon Edition...a tad nicer...


----------



## John Cooper

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I had an '84 CJ-7 that I bought in '89 and sold in '93...it was the ugly copper color with a brown hard top and soft top...manual..locking hubs...
> 
> Now I'm back at it with a '21 Rubicon Recon Edition...a tad nicer...
> 
> View attachment 1124268


 Beautiful color!!!!! Welcome back to the fold!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Merry Christmas Jeep Peeps!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

John Cooper said:


> Beautiful color!!!!! Welcome back to the fold!!!!


Thanks I have missed it!  Now that we don't need a huge kid carrier this is now my daily driver...


----------



## John Cooper

Front yard snow pose!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow

How long did you have to wait Coop before a Tacoma came by and got you unstuck?!!???


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

John Cooper said:


> Front yard snow pose!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1126601


Love it!


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> How long did you have to wait Coop before a Tacoma came by and got you unstuck?!!???


Lol a dodge Durango is stuck in the ditch across from the house!!!!!


----------



## Resica

John Cooper said:


> Front yard snow pose!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1126601


Sweet!! Did you make it up to the top?


----------



## John Cooper

Resica said:


> Sweet!! Did you make it up to the top?


I really didn't try, I don't have lockers and didn't want to tear up the front yard.


----------



## trad bow

John Cooper said:


> Lol a dodge Durango is stuck in the ditch across from the house!!!!!


Now that is funny!!!


----------



## earlthegoat2

I just bought one of those fake Jeeps. Or should I say, a Jeep branded vehicle that is not really a Jeep.

It’s a Liberty.

Although, I don’t really think any of the 4 door models or automatic transmission equipped Wranglers are real Jeeps either.

FJ40s probably did the Jeep thing the best.…


----------



## John Cooper

earlthegoat2 said:


> I just bought one of those fake Jeeps. Or should I say, a Jeep branded vehicle that is not really a Jeep.
> 
> It’s a Liberty.
> 
> Although, I don’t really think any of the 4 door models or automatic transmission equipped Wranglers are real Jeeps either.
> 
> FJ40s probably did the Jeep thing the best.…


I have owned a couple of FJ40s before they became unattainable for the average person. While I like them a lot, they don't hold a candle to the off roadness of my 02 wrangler. 

That said neither do the Jeeps that got me into the Jeep thing, CJ2As, CJ5s and CJ7s. The only other 4x4 that I have owned that is close to the 97 - 06 wranglers is the first generation Broncos.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

John Cooper said:


> I have owned a couple of FJ40s before they became unattainable for the average person. While I like them a lot, they don't hold a candle to the off roadness of my 02 wrangler.
> 
> That said neither do the Jeeps that got me into the Jeep thing, CJ2As, CJ5s and CJ7s. The only other 4x4 that I have owned that is close to the 97 - 06 wranglers is the first generation Broncos.


The FJ40s are good vehicles, any of the old school Toyotas that had the old engines...but it's pretty hard to beat a Jeep Rubicon.  Really, nothing does.  I did love my '84 CJ-7, it was bulletproof, though the '97s with coil springs was a great upgrade...I agree with you, the old original Bronco and the Jeep really can't be beat...

I actually rolled my '84 CJ-7 going 55 MPH...hit black ice in a high spot in the road and rolled off into a wheat field.  Went over once and landed on it's wheels.  Got out, locked the hubs in, drove it out and home...broke the hard top and tore up the fenders...broke out one window...repaired it and drove it another 50K miles...

Tough vehicles...


----------



## gma1320

KS Bow Hunter said:


> The FJ40s are good vehicles, any of the old school Toyotas that had the old engines...but it's pretty hard to beat a Jeep Rubicon.  Really, nothing does.  I did love my '84 CJ-7, it was bulletproof, though the '97s with coil springs was a great upgrade...I agree with you, the old original Bronco and the Jeep really can't be beat...
> 
> I actually rolled my '84 CJ-7 going 55 MPH...hit black ice in a high spot in the road and rolled off into a wheat field.  Went over once and landed on it's wheels.  Got out, locked the hubs in, drove it out and home...broke the hard top and tore up the fenders...broke out one window...repaired it and drove it another 50K miles...
> 
> Tough vehicles...


Dad had a 84 cj-7 with the inline 6 and a 4 speed. You couldn't kill it and it pulled a bass boat just as good as anything.


----------



## deerslayer357

Update- new shocks, new tires, new soft top…
also rhino lined the inside tub


----------



## John Cooper

deerslayer357 said:


> Update- new shocks, new tires, new soft top…
> also rhino lined the inside tub


Awesome!!!!!!

I installed a stainless CB antenna mount on the back and a windshield CB mount in mine. Gonna order the firestick antenna next, then the CB.


----------



## hopper

My youngest daughter will be 15 this summer. We will get a car when she gets her permit so she can get some drive time in it. When asked what kinda car she wants her reply is always "My Dad's Jeep"? I love this kid but not that much?
 I am thinking for a 1st car maybe a used Jeep Renegade with a 2" lift. This way she can run some easy trails with her friend and scoot around town to school and work. 
 I have no experience with the renegade. What's yalls thoughts???


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> My youngest daughter will be 15 this summer. We will get a car when she gets her permit so she can get some drive time in it. When asked what kinda car she wants her reply is always "My Dad's Jeep"? I love this kid but not that much?
> I am thinking for a 1st car maybe a used Jeep Renegade with a 2" lift. This way she can run some easy trails with her friend and scoot around town to school and work.
> I have no experience with the renegade. What's yalls thoughts???


My wife was looking at one and read up on the reviews. She changed her mind real quick. I don't remember why transmission maybe..


----------



## John Cooper

Stopped by the feed store today and bought dog food and lime for the garden.


----------



## longbowdave1

hopper said:


> My youngest daughter will be 15 this summer. We will get a car when she gets her permit so she can get some drive time in it. When asked what kinda car she wants her reply is always "My Dad's Jeep"? I love this kid but not that much?
> I am thinking for a 1st car maybe a used Jeep Renegade with a 2" lift. This way she can run some easy trails with her friend and scoot around town to school and work.
> I have no experience with the renegade. What's yalls thoughts???


My daughter bought a 2015 renegrade, brand new, first year of production. She still has it and loves it. Rock solid for her.

I always tease her by saying, " Beep, Beep, Baby Jeep!".


----------



## trad bow

John Cooper said:


> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> I installed a stainless CB antenna mount on the back and a windshield CB mount in mine. Gonna order the firestick antenna next, then the CB.
> View attachment 1134154


What kind of cb? I want one in my truck and have no idea. The more I look on line the more confused I get.


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> What kind of cb? I want one in my truck and have no idea. The more I look on line the more confused I get.


I am going with a Uniden, one of the cheap models 505 or 510 I think. I will just use it when out on a trail with friends, a 2 foot fire stick antenna should be all I need.


----------



## earlthegoat2

hopper said:


> My youngest daughter will be 15 this summer. We will get a car when she gets her permit so she can get some drive time in it. When asked what kinda car she wants her reply is always "My Dad's Jeep"? I love this kid but not that much?
> I am thinking for a 1st car maybe a used Jeep Renegade with a 2" lift. This way she can run some easy trails with her friend and scoot around town to school and work.
> I have no experience with the renegade. What's yalls thoughts???



I am liking my Jeep Liberty so far. The drivetrain is similar to Wranglers and their is a lot of common parts which is to say that parts are plentiful. It has been pretty easy to work on and has some features that make it a legit trail vehicle. Just something else to think about.

Renegades are more of a car that has been modified into an SUV and doesn’t really have any traditional off road characteristics though I am sure it would be fine for light trails.  The 4wd system is really an AWD system that is front wheel drive until there is front wheel spin where the rear wheels will kick in and assist. It’s a Fiat 500 (made in Italy even) with Jeep badging and cosmetic features.

If your OK with all of that, then it is still a good vehicle for your daughter.

I got my Liberty partially because it was what was available but also because I wanted something for the trails in my hunting land. I had navigated them with my F250 4x4 with factory lift and had a few ground clearance issues But knew the Liberty would be OK. I never would have considered a Renegade for that.  These trails just have slight undulations and the Renegade would have definitely hung up. The Renegade AWD system would have been fine though.


----------



## hopper

earlthegoat2 said:


> I am liking my Jeep Liberty so far. The drivetrain is similar to Wranglers and their is a lot of common parts which is to say that parts are plentiful. It has been pretty easy to work on and has some features that make it a legit trail vehicle. Just something else to think about.
> 
> Renegades are more of a car that has been modified into an SUV and doesn’t really have any traditional off road characteristics though I am sure it would be fine for light trails.  The 4wd system is really an AWD system that is front wheel drive until there is front wheel spin where the rear wheels will kick in and assist. It’s a Fiat 500 (made in Italy even) with Jeep badging and cosmetic features.
> 
> If your OK with all of that, then it is still a good vehicle for your daughter.
> 
> I got my Liberty partially because it was what was available but also because I wanted something for the trails in my hunting land. I had navigated them with my F250 4x4 with factory lift and had a few ground clearance issues But knew the Liberty would be OK. I never would have considered a Renegade for that.  These trails just have slight undulations and the Renegade would have definitely hung up. The Renegade AWD system would have been fine though.


I think the renegade "trailhawk" is the the only renegade with a 4 lo . Agreed more of a car but probably a decent daughter CAR .


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> I think the renegade "trailhawk" is the the only renegade with a 4 lo . Agreed more of a car but probably a decent daughter CAR .


Tell her to get on the Renegade forums, they will help her and you spend more $$.  They have about as many accessories as they TJ, there is one running around here with a ladder on the side, spare tire on top, lift kit and other stuff!!!!


----------



## gb1194

Got a 99 TJ that I’ve had about 12-13 years. 4.0 with manual trans. Got the tub rhino lined a couple of years ago. Sits in my shed more than not, just don’t make time to take it out much. This might be the year I let it go. Wife has a newer Jeep so we won’t be completely out of the Jeep business. Love some Jeep’s.


----------



## John Cooper

gb1194 said:


> Got a 99 TJ that I’ve had about 12-13 years. 4.0 with manual trans. Got the tub rhino lined a couple of years ago. Sits in my shed more than not, just don’t make time to take it out much. This might be the year I let it go. Wife has a newer Jeep so we won’t be completely out of the Jeep business. Love some Jeep’s.


Post up some pictures of your Jeeps!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

gocargo said:


> First year JK with the V-6, it pretty much gets around on the same trails that our Side by Sides at camp travel, but I’ve got AC heat


Fine looking Jeep!!


----------



## hopper

Finally got around to installing this thing that's been sitting in my basement. Went pretty smooth except for that darn skid plate is a beast to get back on, but nothing a jack, ratchet strap and a few banable words couldn't fix.
 Vibes finally gone on the Hwy.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> View attachment 1138815
> Finally got around to installing this thing that's been sitting in my basement. Went pretty smooth except for that darn skid plate is a beast to get back on, but nothing a jack, ratchet strap and a few banable words couldn't fix.
> Vibes finally gone on the Hwy.


Who built it, my old eyes can't tell on my phone


----------



## hopper

It's an Adam's. Can't believe I lived with those vibes so long. It was only really bad on the hwy around 65 mph.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> It's an Adam's. Can't believe I lived with those vibes so long. It was only really bad on the hwy around 65 mph.


Good deal, all you hear is good things about Adam's and Tom Woods!!!!!

Yep no vibes is so nice!!


----------



## buckpasser

I’ve got a “Jeep”.


----------



## John Cooper

buckpasser said:


> I’ve got a “Jeep”.
> 
> View attachment 1139117


Roxor?? 

Sweet looking ride!!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Roxor??
> 
> Sweet looking ride!!!!


Would love to see the Thar sold here.


----------



## buckpasser

It’s a Roxor. I’ve been very pleased.


----------



## hopper

buckpasser said:


> It’s a Roxor. I’ve been very pleased.


Those are pretty cool. Nice looking rig Buddy. I've seen were people are removing the restrictor and super charging those?


----------



## buckpasser

hopper said:


> Those are pretty cool. Nice looking rig Buddy. I've seen were people are removing the restrictor and super charging those?



Wow!  Mine is tuned and all I would ever want for hp.


----------



## John Cooper

buckpasser said:


> It’s a Roxor. I’ve been very pleased.


A Roxor would be my purchase over a SxS if for no other reason than the cool factor!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Loving the weather and in preparation for spring and Go Topless day 2022, I put on the 1/2 doors and pulled the windows from the Trektop NX!!!!


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> Loving the weather and in preparation for spring and Go Topless day 2022, I put on the 1/2 doors and pulled the windows from the Trektop NX!!!!
> View attachment 1139383


Jeep is looking good Buddy. You get some 35s ?? How much lift you sporting ??


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Jeep is looking good Buddy. You get some 35s ?? How much lift you sporting ??


Thanks man!!! Still on 33's and 4 inch lift. Looking at a set of used 35 MTR, but at $650.00 I think that's a little steep. DOT date is 2013 so I was thinking more around $300.00.  They are down your way in Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper

Well with the stupid cool/cold mornings,  I put the windows and full doors back on. The 40 mile early morning commute is a might chilly!!!!!!

Come on warm nights and days!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Ok so I got a deal on some 4.10 geared TJ axles, I haven't taken possession of the yet, but will in the next few weeks. I am going to clean them up and paint them, then start gathering all the super 35 parts and gears to get them built. 

Either an Auburn Ected, or Eaton elocker, 5.13 gears. I will be running either 33 12.5 15 or 35 12.50 15 tires, and may have a set of each. 

After getting the axles ready and installed. I wl then start getting the parts for the SYE and adjustable control arms.


----------



## billy336

95 Wrangler 4cyl


----------



## OwlRNothing

Man, you guys are making me miss my old first year JK, even if it was a pain in the rear end most of the time.


----------



## John Cooper

OwlRNothing said:


> Man, you guys are making me miss my old first year JK, even if it was a pain in the rear end most of the time.


You can always pick up another one!!! Or a TJ, JL or Gladiator


----------



## longbowdave1

Got me a new t shirt.


----------



## billy336

Threw a new hood ornament on her Sunday afternoon.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

billy336 said:


> Threw a new hood ornament on her Sunday afternoon. View attachment 1145144


Yup, those flat windshields are tough on birds of all sorts.


----------



## billy336

3” of #5s were the culprit. The windshield came in handy for posing


----------



## John Cooper

Just finished removing the last bit of chrome from my Jeep!!!! 

Removed the chrome headlight bezels and went with black!!!!


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Just finished removing the last bit of chrome from my Jeep!!!!
> 
> Removed the chrome headlight bezels and went with black!!!!
> View attachment 1147765


Hey Mr John,haven’t heard from you in a while


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Hey Mr John,haven’t heard from you in a while



Hey Mr.fishbro!!!!!!

Between working(honestly working) dayshift and not having 1/2 the night to try and stay awake , then toss in getting the garden ready and planting, I am a worn out puppy!!!! 

We just got the ground dry enough to plant yesterday.


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Hey Mr.fishbro!!!!!!
> 
> Between working(honestly working) dayshift and not having 1/2 the night to try and stay awake , then toss in getting the garden ready and planting, I am a worn out puppy!!!!
> 
> We just got the ground dry enough to plant yesterday.


Glad to hear from you,how’s the family?


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Glad to hear from you,how’s the family?


Mom is slowly but steadily on the decline,.y dad sees it now. Dad is doing good since we can get outside and work in the dirt!!! 

Everyone else is doing great and working their hind ends off trying to make a living. 

How is the Fish family doing?


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Mom is slowly but steadily on the decline,.y dad sees it now. Dad is doing good since we can get outside and work in the dirt!!!
> 
> Everyone else is doing great and working their hind ends off trying to make a living.
> 
> How is the Fish family doing?


Right as rain here,thanks to the Lord


----------



## John Cooper

Amen!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Drove it to work Friday!!!!!

The view on the way home. 
Ridge cut in Chattanooga 


Passing by Nickajack lake about 5 miles from the house.


----------



## HD28

Wife's new Mall Crawler. '22 JL


----------



## John Cooper

HD28 said:


> Wife's new Mall Crawler. '22 JL


Congratulations!!!!!

Time to get out and play!!!


----------



## John Cooper

HD28 said:


> Wife's new Mall Crawler. '22 JL


Post more pictures when y'all get it dirty


----------



## John Cooper

HD28 said:


> Wife's new Mall Crawler. '22 JL


Look up Smokey Mountain Jeep Invasion and go to it. It's full of all kinds of Jeeps, mild to wild!!!!!


----------



## HD28

Ha! She is really loving it. I just hope it's good to her! It will see some dirt roads (eventually), but I assure ya, that will be it! Lol! I am happy for her though.


----------



## John Cooper

Well got out and washes my Jeep today in preparation for the Go Topless day event in Ranger, GA. 2 weeks from yesterday!!!!!! @tr21 is gonna be rolling with us also!!!!!


Then a close up to show that almost a year after getting it painted it still reflects really good with no wax even!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Looks really good Coop!


----------



## longbowdave1

Ordered a new Jeep a while back, picked it up Friday. My 2011 JK was up to 252,000 miles. Just going to clean the okd Jeep and pass it on to a new owner. I'm planning on retiring in a couple years, and needed to upgrade before then. The Jeep is my sole vehicle, so it goes everywhere that I go. I ordered with what I wanted, and eliminated a lot of the fancy stuff I didn't want. Got the hard top, and a sunrider flip top for the front two sections.


----------



## longbowdave1




----------



## longbowdave1

Introduced the new Jeep to my favorite northwoods fishing spot.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Introduced the new Jeep to my favorite northwoods fishing spot.
> 
> View attachment 1150700View attachment 1150701


Man Dave you got it going on !!!!!!!

Nice very nice looking JLU!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks Coop. I'm going to miss the old Jeep, had a lot of good times driving it the past 9 years. The new one is pretty high tech for me. I hope to drive it ten years or more.


----------



## longbowdave1

One last thing added to the jeep today.....


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> One last thing added to the jeep today.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150788


Love it!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Well I pulled the Apex seats out and installed a set of Sahara seats yesterday!!!!! Then I put my Bestop seat covers back on the seats!!


----------



## John Cooper

Hopefully myself and @tr21 will have some good pictures to share after tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

We had a blast today!!!! Met @tr21 and a bunch of other friends and headed to the Ston mill Farm. What a blast today!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

The trails were challenging but not overly difficult so it was a great day for experienced  drivers and new riders also!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Happy Memorial day weekend! Thanks to all who gave the ultimate sacrifice for us.


----------



## John Cooper

longbowdave1 said:


> Happy Memorial day weekend! Thanks to all who gave the ultimate sacrifice for us.View attachment 1154434


Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Installed the backseat brackets and backseat, the grandkids have shown and interest in riding around with the top down!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Drove to work again today in the Jeep. Perfect weather 77 on the ride to work and high 90's on the drive home!!!


----------



## Geffellz18

Dare I say it’s where it belongs?!?!?


----------



## John Cooper

Geffellz18 said:


> Dare I say it’s where it belongs?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 1158676


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


>


Morning Mr John


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Morning Mr John


Mornin Bro. Fish!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Ok I put Sport in our shop/garage yesterday,  supposed to rain pretty much every day this week. 
Here it is parked at work Thursday.


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Ok I put Sport in our shop/garage yesterday,  supposed to rain pretty much every day this week.
> Here it is parked at work Thursday.
> View attachment 1159999


Morning Mr John


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Morning Mr John


Mornin Mr Fish, how yall getting along?


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Mornin Mr Fish, how yall getting along?


Can’t complain nary bit


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Can’t complain nary bit


Amen Brother,  long term hospice is coming in for mom now, and provided a hospital bed for her. This let's dad get some much needed sleep.


----------



## trad bow

Got a jeep story for you Coop. Wife bought me a tee shirt with a picture of a jeep on the back. I said baby my truck is a Tacoma. What’s up with the shirt. 
She said she always thought that’s what I drove!!???


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> Got a jeep story for you Coop. Wife bought me a tee shirt with a picture of a jeep on the back. I said baby my truck is a Tacoma. What’s up with the shirt.
> She said she always thought that’s what I drove!!???


That's pretty nice of her!!!!!! Knowing where she grew up, she is probably a Jeep girl at heart!!


----------



## trad bow

She’s no Jeep or truck fan anymore. No more off roading for her. She doesn’t really like riding in any vehicle anymore. Some kind of phobia I reckon. I leave her at home a lot now.


----------



## John Cooper

Took the wife and oldest granddaughter for a Jeep ride this afternoon, before the rain started moving in.


----------



## John Cooper

Here we are taking her home this afternoon!!!


----------



## tr21

trad bow said:


> Got a jeep story for you Coop. Wife bought me a tee shirt with a picture of a jeep on the back. I said baby my truck is a Tacoma. What’s up with the shirt.
> She said she always thought that’s what I drove!!???


maybe you should take it as a hint


----------



## John Cooper

Installed the new to me Tomken winch plate after driving to Murfreesboro to pick it up!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I've been without 1 for about 2 years. Found a little gem and decided to jump back in with both feet. 2005, 6 speed, 4.0.


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> I've been without 1 for about 2 years. Found a little gem and decided to jump back in with both feet. 2005, 6 speed, 4.0.  View attachment 1164209


----------



## mizzippi jb

John Cooper said:


>


Dawg colors!  My 2nd one with the same color scheme.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> Dawg colors!  My 2nd one with the same color scheme.  Go Dawgs!


Yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

The wife and I went to the Waffle House for supper yesterday, and stopped by one of our supper spots when we were dating 31 years ago. Back then TVA kept the weeds and grass mowed and it was a lot cleaner looking. The cedar tree is a might taller now too. 
We used to go buy burgers and drinks and sit and watch the sunset.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Anybody got a lead on a set of seats (both front and rear) for a tj?  Or a fix for replacing the cables... Mine don't fold up, would love to get that function back


----------



## tr21

John hasn't told you about the TJ forum ? if you cant find a fix for something on a TJ there it aint broke !


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> Anybody got a lead on a set of seats (both front and rear) for a tj?  Or a fix for replacing the cables... Mine don't fold up, would love to get that function back


Go to...  

Jeep wrangler tj forum them guys are pretty smart!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Got my right rear wheel brake cylinder replaced yesterday morning. That sucker went out on me Thursday in Chattanooga rush hour traffic on the way home. 

Glad I have done drum brakes for several years in my past!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Figured out the seat thing. Can reach up under there and twist a bar and seat tumbles forward.  
1st purchased addition.... Murica!


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> Figured out the seat thing. Can reach up under there and twist a bar and seat tumbles forward.
> 1st purchased addition.... Murica! View attachment 1165946


Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> Figured out the seat thing. Can reach up under there and twist a bar and seat tumbles forward.
> 1st purchased addition.... Murica! View attachment 1165946


You still need to join the jeep wrangler tj forum!!!! @hopper @tr21  and a few more from here are members


----------



## mizzippi jb

John Cooper said:


> You still need to join the jeep wrangler tj forum!!!! @hopper @tr21  and a few more from here are members


I joined up.


----------



## tr21

mizzippi jb said:


> I joined up.


great like I said before, if you cant find out how to fix a TJ there it aint broke ! great bunch of guys there !


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> I joined up.


Good deal!!!!! Now we got to all get together again. Well and meet @mizzippi jb


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> great like I said before, if you cant find out how to fix a TJ there it aint broke ! great bunch of guys there !


Yep and them fellers will help you spend a bunch of $$ fast too


----------



## tr21

I told andy to get with you and ya'll pick a day in sept. and we'll do cashes valley !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> I told andy to get with you and ya'll pick a day in sept. and we'll do cashes valley !


The way his dad is, and the way my mom is. I hope we can work it out¡!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

I understand @tr21 brother just bought a 2006 Rubicon, maybe he will post up some pic's soon!!!!!


----------



## sleepr71

No love for XJ’s ? Always thought a 4.0 HO,with lockers on both ends,lifted a little,with heavy duty bumpers..makes for a cheap,dependable,trail rig


----------



## John Cooper

sleepr71 said:


> No love for XJ’s ? Always thought a 4.0 HO,with lockers on both ends,lifted a little,with heavy duty bumpers..makes for a cheap,dependable,trail rig


Nothing against XJ's. 

I have just always been a CJ or TJ Jeeper. I have owned 

CJ 2 A
CJ 5's
CJ 7's
CJ 8
TJ's. 

Always wanted a CJ 6 but never found one that wasn't a rust bucket.


----------



## John Cooper

Installed my sunshade today!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Washed my Sport today!!!!!!


----------



## tr21

Pics of brothers new mallcrawler1. I'm kicking myself for not buying it for myself !


----------



## John Cooper

tr21 said:


> Pics of brothers new mallcrawler1. I'm kicking myself for not buying it for myself ! View attachment 1170354View attachment 1170355


So when are you and Rob going Mall Crawling??


----------



## tr21

not me you know mine goes offroad ! come turkey season mine is covered from top to bottom, inside and out in red clay !  the gravel driveway is about as close to offroad his will get !  but hey you know those speed bumps at the walmart can require lockers to get over them !!!!!


----------



## hopper

tr21 said:


> not me you know mine goes offroad ! come turkey season mine is covered from top to bottom, inside and out in red clay !  the gravel driveway is about as close to offroad his will get !  but hey you know those speed bumps at the walmart can require lockers to get over them !!!!!


I parked in a water filled pot hole at Ingles to show my Detroits off earlier today.


----------



## John Cooper

Dang you guys are killing it!!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb




----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> View attachment 1172100View attachment 1172101View attachment 1172102


Dang, looks like a good time!!!!!


----------



## tr21

where was that ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

tr21 said:


> where was that ?


A job site in buford.  We have a slab and 2 basements going right now so plenty of dirt piles


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> A job site in buford.  We have a slab and 2 basements going right now so plenty of dirt piles


Looks like a good place to play!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

For any of you NW Georgia guys and Gals, see below!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

The raffle list that I was given. 

Pitboss, black stone, Oklahoma joe, savage 22, escort 12 gage, set of braves tickets, one night stay at wander Chatt, wagyu beef pack and then separate from those items is Hatson AR 12 gage

Plus J103 Chattanooga Christian radio station will be doing a live remote and possibly be giving away 4 Dollywood tickets.


----------



## John Cooper

Had a great time and met up with friends!!!!! My buddy @tr21 made and another friend of ours came up from Calhoun. All total I think their were 12 Jeeps, not bad for the first Jeep show they have had!!!!!!


----------



## tr21

had a good time ! man is all i could smell on the way home was all that BBQ smoke !!! MMMMMM ! got home and the dogs attacked me


----------



## John Cooper

Out with the old and in with the new!!!!!!! After 3 years of owning my 2002 Sport, I had the opportunity to purchase a 2006 Rubicon from a close friend. 
Sport sold the first day out (last Saturday) and I picked up my Rubicon today!!!!!



I took the original Moab wheels, the white one is one of 2 white Rubicons my friend owns now!!!


----------



## bullethead

John Cooper said:


> Out with the old and in with the new!!!!!!! After 3 years of owning my 2002 Sport, I had the opportunity to purchase a 2006 Rubicon from a close friend.
> Sport sold the first day out (last Saturday) and I picked up my Rubicon today!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1180082View attachment 1180083
> 
> I took the original Moab wheels, the white one is one of 2 white Rubicons my friend owns now!!!


Nice Upgrade!


----------



## John Cooper

bullethead said:


> Nice Upgrade!


Thanks, I have been looking for a Rubicon for over a year, my buddy has 2, when he bought his third one he let me purchase one.


----------



## tr21

Had a ride with some friends to cashes valley yesterday. My brother actually got mallcrawler1 off the pavement!   our buddy @John Cooper couldn't join us due to family reasons


----------



## John Cooper

Great pictures!!!!!!

Sorry I missed the ride, it looks like y'all had a great time!!!!!


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Great pictures!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I missed the ride, it looks like y'all had a great time!!!!!


Hey Mr John, how you been?


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Hey Mr John, how you been?


Doing pretty good, been helping Dad with Mom as she is steadily going down hill.  

How have you been doing bud??


----------



## fishfryer

John Cooper said:


> Doing pretty good, been helping Dad with Mom as she is steadily going down hill.
> 
> How have you been doing bud??


Nothing to complain about


----------



## John Cooper

fishfryer said:


> Nothing to complain about


That a good thing!!!!!!!

I do my best not to complain, it gets hard to do sometimes.... but I still try!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Done a few things to my Rubicon to make it mine!!
Cellphone holder 


Door limit straps 


And grab handles


----------



## jnorton

Picked up my first Jeep about a month ago, it's a 2022 Wrangler Unlimited Willys with 3.0 EcoDiesel. The family and myself have been enjoying it greatly. Here's a pic from Little River.


----------



## John Cooper

jnorton said:


> Picked up my first Jeep about a month ago, it's a 2022 Wrangler Unlimited Willys with 3.0 EcoDiesel. The family and myself have been enjoying it greatly. Here's a pic from Little River.View attachment 1189096


I bet that diesel will sure let it crawl!!!!!!

Nice Jeep and go have a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## tr21

jnorton said:


> Picked up my first Jeep about a month ago, it's a 2022 Wrangler Unlimited Willys with 3.0 EcoDiesel. The family and myself have been enjoying it greatly. Here's a pic from Little River.View attachment 1189096


that thing must get 30mpg ! I've got a 2014 ram eco and love it . 27 mpg from a full sized 4door truck, who could ask for more. 159k miles with no trouble other than recalls !


----------



## jnorton

tr21 said:


> that thing must get 30mpg ! I've got a 2014 ram eco and love it . 27 mpg from a full sized 4door truck, who could ask for more. 159k miles with no trouble other than recalls !


I haven't reset to average miles per gallon since the day i bought it, and it's averaging 27. On the highways it getting about 30-32. I love it so far. It was built a couple of months after the recall dates for the fuel pumps, so hopefully I wont have to deal with that.


----------



## tr21

yea, i've got a recall notice for mine ! it says no parts available yet !


----------



## John Cooper

Ok, getting over the Rona for the second time, and had bad cabin fever!!!!!! Went out to the shop which has been severely neglected the past year and started doing a little cleaning.

Probably over did it as I was weak as a kitten when I finished, but the front half sure looks better!!!!!!

Now I have a clean place to work on my Jeep!!!!!

It will get a complete cleaning come spring time!!!!!


----------



## hopper

Looks like you missed some junk. Put all thats in the red circle out by the door and I can haul it of for you Free of charge


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> Looks like you missed some junk. Put all thats in the red circle out by the door and I can haul it of for you Free of charge
> View attachment 1191967


That's the cleaning up this spring pile   

Once this holiday season is over,  I am going to reorganize all my tools and pack up all the multiples if each socket, wrench, pliers and whatever else I have. 

In all honesty it may just be easier to head to harbor freight and buy new sets of each and yard sale what I already have


----------



## hopper

John Cooper said:


> That's the cleaning up this spring pile
> 
> Once this holiday season is over,  I am going to reorganize all my tools and pack up all the multiples if each socket, wrench, pliers and whatever else I have.
> 
> In all honesty it may just be easier to head to harbor freight and buy new sets of each and yard sale what I already have


I would kill to have a workshop like that. I got tools in the basement, shed and carport. I get a workout just finding what I need most the time.


----------



## John Cooper

hopper said:


> I would kill to have a workshop like that. I got tools in the basement, shed and carport. I get a workout just finding what I need most the time.


Anytime you need to wrench, come on up!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Well I have been daily driving my Rubicon, gotta get to work on the Nissan soon. 
Here's my 06 Rubicon parked outside work. Man it's fun to drive!!!!


----------



## John Cooper




----------

